# FLORIDA 2006 März-April



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

der Countdown läuft .....    

Am Mittwoch den 29. März fliegen wir von München über Philadelphia nach Miami.

Nach einem KURZEN |uhoh:  Abstecher in den BassProShop http://www.basspro.com in Ft. Lauderdale, geht es anschließend auf die Florida Keys!!!

Wie im letzten Jahr werden wir Euch, die 20 Tage die wir vor Ort verbringen mit Bildern, Informationen und Fangberichten online (beinahe täglich) unterrichten.

Bis denne!!!! |wavey:

http://www.fla-keys.com/webcams/ 

Robbie's Tarpon Cam auf Islamorada!!! http://www.fla-keys.com/webcams/robbies.htm


----------



## zg (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Petra,

wünsche Dir und Robert einen traumhaften Urlaub, bestes Wetter und beißfreudige Fische :m Hat es denn jetzt mit der Unterkunft noch geklappt? 

Gruß
Stefan #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				zg schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Petra,
> 
> wünsche Dir und Robert einen traumhaften Urlaub, bestes Wetter und beißfreudige Fische :m Hat es denn jetzt mit der Unterkunft noch geklappt?
> 
> ...




Hallo Stefan,

wir haben auf den Florida Keys in Marathon eine nette Unterkunft http://www.marathonfla.com/ gefunden. Leider hatten wir bei der Planung total vergessen, daß auch die Amis Osterferien haben und somit beinahe alles ausgebucht war.

Schön finde ich den Satz:

The amenities of the Kingsail begin with complimentary coffee every morning on the docks!!!

Sprich alle Anglerverrückte treffen sich schon morgens am Dock um mit einem Tässchen Kaffee in der Hand zu quatschen.|bla:


----------



## wodibo (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Dann wünsch ich 2 Beiden nen ganz tollen Urlaub und freu mich schon auf die irren Pics #6


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

... klar Wodibo


----------



## Volker2809 (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Petra, 

ich beneide Euch schon jetzt tierisch und schaue ab Mittwoch stündlich hier rein um zu sehen, was Ihr so aus dem Wasser gezogen habt! 

Und bitte grüßt mir die Verkäufer im Bass Pro Shop und sagt Ihnen, ich komme auch bald mal wieder! Sie können den roten Teppich für Robert gleich mal in der Ecke stehen lassen!

Guten Flug und dicke Fische wünscht Euch

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Volker!

Upppsss.... na bin ich Kirre!!!#q  Hab ich sofort abgeändert.

Ich hoffe, dass Robert sich diesmal etwas zurückhält mit Einkaufen im BassProShop, da es neue Bestimmungen bei den Fluggesellschaften gibt. Letztes Jahr konnten wir jede Person 2 x schlappe 32 kg Marschgepäck einschleusen, nun sind es nur noch 23 kg. Außerdem gibt es kein Sport-Freigepäck mehr, dies bedeutet für die Angeln müssen wir bereits auf einen von den 4 Koffern verzichten.


----------



## Volker2809 (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Gibt es eigentlich noch Angelsachen, die Robert nicht hat? #c |supergri 

Bin auf alle Fälle mächtig gespannt auf Eure Berichte hier!:m 



Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich noch Angelsachen, die Robert nicht hat? #c |supergri
> 
> Bin auf alle Fälle mächtig gespannt auf Eure Berichte hier!:m
> Gruß, Volker



... welch´Frage !!!!!;+  Robert findet immer wieder etwas!!! Nur diesmal werde ich auch zuschlagen (brauch ne neue Rute und möchte gerne ne Avetrolle).


----------



## Nick_A (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Volker2809 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es eigentlich noch Angelsachen, die Robert nicht hat? #c |supergri




:q :q :q

Guuuute Frage, Volker !!!


Jaaaaa, gibt es !!!

Guck mal z.B. die Sachen hier:

http://www.ginrinpeche.com/product_i...roducts_id/897

http://www.accuratefishing.com/products/twinspin.php

Oder eine ordentliche Fliegenfischer-Ausrüstung, paar neue Ruten, nach vorne abstrahlendes Sonar zum Suchen der Fischschwärme VOR dem Boot...und mir würden noch viiiiieeeele andere Sachen einfallen ! ***LACH***

Aber ich würde: 
1. von Petra gekillt werden und :q
2. mein Budget wohl endgültig sprengen !!! :c


Nene...wie Petra bereits geschrieben hat wird es dieses Jahr wohl etwas gesitteter Ablaufen...alleine aufgrund der geänderten Fluggepäckbestimmungen ! :c


----------



## Sailfisch (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß! 
Macht ja anständige Bilder!


----------



## Nick_A (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Wünsch Euch viel Spaß!
> Macht ja anständige Bilder!



Hab diesmal auch meine Video-Cam dabei und hoffe, daß ich endlich (bzw. Petra  ) einen schönen Tarpon- und Bullshark-Drill aufs Band bekomme !!! *** DIE HOFFNUNG STIRBT ZULETZT***

Wir schauen diesmal dann direkt vor nach einem passenden Boot. Meine Hoffnung liegt aber auch darin, daß wir mit ein paar Einheimischen rausfahren..ist in jedem Fall erfolgsversprechender.

Wir haben uns diesmal in einer "Anlage" eingemietet mit großem, eigenen Hafen (wie Petra bereits geschrieben hat). 30 "eigene oder mitgebrachte" Boote können dort ankern und zusätzlich sind noch 10 Boote von prof. Guides vor Ort...da wird ja wohl was gehen !!! In jedem Fall der perfekte Infoaustausch-Platz ! :m #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Wünsche euch einen Erholsamen & Aufregenden Urlaub...#6

& freu mich schon auf die Bilder.


psst: An die Einheimischen würde ich mich immer wende!|rolleyes


----------



## havkat (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Moin ihr zwei!



> Nach einem KURZEN  Abstecher in den BassProShop


 |muahah: |sagnix 

Gude Rrreise und TL!

Möge der Tarpon mit euch sein!

Erwarte mit Spannung die news aus Fishermens Paradise.

Habt ´ne schöne Zeit!


----------



## angelschnur (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Wünsche euch viel Spaß dort unten !!!
Wir fliegen am Freitag hinterher (Cape Coral).
Bitte lasst mir noch ein paar Ruten und Rollen in Ft. Lauderdale übrig !!!!

MfG
   Angelschnur


----------



## Jirko (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

nabend ihr beiden #h

wenn ihr mit dem packen noch nich ganz ferdigg seid, dann steckt meine besten wünsche für´nen allzeit feinen & erlebnisreichen turn mit in´s gepäck ... kommt gesund & wohlbehalten wieder heime #h


----------



## Bolle (28. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Na, dann wünsch ich Euch auch alles Gute und das alle Eure Wünsche und Träume in Erfüllung gehen.
*Kurzer* Abstecher in den Tackle- Shop...gröhl:q ...was solls...gibt ja noch UPS...und schon is' das Gewichtsproblem keins mehr|muahah:


----------



## tamandua (29. März 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Auch ich wünsche Euch einen schönene Urlaub und viele tolel Fänge. Versucht es mal auf Pompano vor der Küste, falls ihr das noch nicht gemacht habt. EIn toller Fisch,der bestens schmeckt und Drillspaß bringt


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Boardies!

Sorry, dass wir solange Nichts hören liesen. Wir sind gut angekommen, schmoren hier in der Sonne bei ca. 38° und sind wie immer total begeistert vom Land der 1000 Möglichkeiten! :q 

Heute Abend (bei euch Montag morgens, wenn ihr Richtung Arbeit aufbrecht #d ), werde ich die ersten Fotos und den ersten Bericht reinstellen.

Also bis denne!|wavey:


----------



## Fischmäulchen (2. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hi zusammen,

ich schrieb mal unter Petra´s-Account auch ein paar Dinge...Details dann heute abend.

Nur mal kurz zur "Shopping-Tour"...war bisher gar ned so schlimm . Allerdings bin ich dabei, mir die Anschaffung eines kleinen Ponton-Bootes zu überlegen. Problem bei dem Teil:Gewicht ca. 25kg und Länge irgendetwas von 4 bis 5 Fuss (bis ca. 1,5m).

Ich war bereits bei UPS und habe nachgefragt, ob sie wo etwas nach Deutschland versenden bzw. was es denn kosten soll.  

Zumindest waren das die Infos die der Angestellte im Compi finden konnte...am Montag soll der Boss der Agentur da sein...der würde dann mehr wissen ! Wie immer in den USA...die meisten Angestellten haben keinen blassen Schimmer und wissen nur die absoluten Basic-Infos  und Standard-Geschäfte ! :q

Ggf. ist eine Versendung mit der "normalen" Post besser ? Hat hier jemand von Euch bereits Erfahrung ?

Grüße aus Marathon #h
Robert  / Nick_A


----------



## tamandua (2. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Schön etwas zu hören Ich wäre jetzt auch sehr gern dort,aber leider muss ich noch bis nächstes Jahr warten  
Wie sieht es denn bislang mit der Fischerei aus? Habt ihr schon Erfolg gehabt? 
Und was ist das für ein Boot? Bei der größe muss das ja eine Nußschale sein,in der man sich kaum setzen kann? Oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?

Gruß und weiterhin einen schönen Urlaub


----------



## wodibo (2. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Wir sind gut angekommen, schmoren hier in der Sonne bei ca. 38°



Hi Ihr 2 Beiden #h 

schön das Ihr gut angekommen seid. Aber muß diese Gehässigkeit sein |uhoh: |rolleyes 

Und jetzt der wodi mal ganz lieb anfragt. Habt Ihr in einem Koffer vieleicht noch ein Plätzl für dieses geniale Shirt in Größe XL über???? Büüüütttteeeeeeeeeee

@die anderen
Ich war Erster :q


----------



## Luzifer (2. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Ich wünsche euch beiden einen schönen Urlaub und Angelspass wir warten gespannt auf die Fotos und Bericht na dann ein Petri Heil          #a



        Gruß Luzifer









r


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Und jetzt der wodi mal ganz lieb anfragt. Habt Ihr in einem Koffer vieleicht noch ein Plätzl für dieses geniale Shirt in Größe XL über???? Büüüütttteeeeeeeeeee
> 
> @die anderen
> Ich war Erster :q



Hallo wodibo,

wenn wir nochmals nach Ft. Lauderdale kommen, besorge ich Dir gerne ein T-Shirt. Jedoch American XL ist beinahe Zeltgröße :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

OK, starten wir mit dem Bericht "step by step". #6 

München - Philadelphia - Miami ! 

Sorry, aber die Deutschen die spinnen. Leider gibt es bei US Airways keinen Vor-Abend-Check-In. Somit sind wir am Mittwoch mit unseren Koffern (die wir exakt mit einer Körperwaage abgewogen haben max. 23 kg je Koffer) und dem Angel-Futteral ab in den Bus zur S-Bahn Richtung Flughafen (meinem Mann waren die 80 Euro Taxigebühren wohl zu hoch - er rechnete wohl bereits um, dass er hierfür eine Tufline 30lbs 1200 Yards bekommt :q :q ).

Flughafen Terminal 2 - ich bekomme das Würgen, denn die Rolltreppe ist defekt! #q 

Am Schalter die nächste Überraschung - sorry sie müssen sich neue Tickets holen, da sie nicht auf meiner E-Ticket-Liste stehen. Ähhhmmmm..... wir gehen..... ich studiere und grüble...... *ICH HABE GAR KEIN AUTO!!!!!!*

Wir haben aufgrund unseres Erlebnisses letzten Jahres in Miami bewußt auf Papiertickets umgestellt.

Ich schon leicht angefressen :r , da wir mit dem gesamten Gepäck von CheckIn-Schalter zu Schalter laufen. Dann kamen die Doofie-Fragen HABEN SIE IHR GEPÄCK SELBST GEPACKT????#d  Entschuldigung, nicht einmal mein Mann hat mir geholfen. :c .... and so on!

Upps. da hatte doch tatsächlich ein Koffer um 1,3 kg zuviel! Wie das, bei unserer sorgfältigen Wiegerei - bitte entnehmen sie etwas aus dem Koffer und stecken sie es egal wohin.

Jetzt dachte ich, dass Schlimmste sei nun vorbei  ab in die Urlaubslaune hüpfen und alles hinter sich lassen. Ich weis gar nicht mehr wie oft ich mein Ticket, meinen Ausweis vorzeigen und den Laptop aus dem Handgepäck packen mußte bis wir endlich am Boarding-Schalter waren. Jetzt eine RAUCHEN, aber wo?

Freunde, um 13:00 Uhr sind wir in die Maschine gestiegen und wir haben durchgepennt bis Philadelphia SO EIN STRESS!!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Karstein (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hello Mrs. & Mr.,

viele Grüße nach Griechenland! :m   (kleiner Insider)

Also wenn ich eure Irrungen im MUC so lese, frage ich mich wirklich, ob der rechtliche Begriff "Erholungsurlaub" heutzutage überhaupt noch zeitgemäß ist. |uhoh:  Macht das doch viel einfacher: kauft euch da drüben ein Häuschen und lasst die Sachen gleich da! Braucht ihr künftig nur die Zahnbürste mit in den Flieger zu nehmen. :m

So, und nun nicht faul gelenzt da drüben, sondern ran und hart am Fisch!

Tight lines und ´ne wunderschöne Zeit

Karstein #h


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo wodibo,
> 
> wenn wir nochmals nach Ft. Lauderdale kommen, besorge ich Dir gerne ein T-Shirt. Jedoch American XL ist beinahe Zeltgröße :q



Du bist ein Schatz #6 
Nimmst halt einfach Robert als Model. Wenns ihm unten als Rock passt und grad so noch über den Bierbauch rutscht, dann hast Du die richtige Größe :q

1,3 kg irgendwohin stecken kann u.U. aber ziemlich schmerzhaft sein |uhoh: Die spinnen doch langsam #q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

STEP 2|wavey: 

Es ist gerade 10:30 Uhr, 75 °F / 24 °C, in the moment partly cloudy. Highs near 80. Mostly east winds 5 to 10 mph.

Heute morgen habe ich Robert zu den Sea Dog - Charters gebracht, da er dort an einer Deep Sea Fishing Tour teilnimmt. 

*We target sailfish, dolphin, tuna, wahoo, marlin, kingfish, giant grouper or snapper!!!!*

Hierzu später mehr von Robert!:k

OK, also in Philadelphia angekommen - müssen wir feststellen, dass wir komplett auschecken müssen #d  (Zoll und anschließend Koffer holen :c ).

Nach 1-stündiger Wartezeit am Zoll (echt die Amis sind nicht die Schnellsten) sind wir mit den Koffern + Futteral quer durch das gesamte Flughafengelände gelatscht, um erneut wieder einzuchecken für Miami.

Please, one Cigarette!!!   Nach 11 Stunden Abstinenz und der erneuten Schlepperei, mehrfacher Checks deiner Papiere und an drei Stellen der Satz open your Laptop. Robert´s Lowrance GPS wurde mit einem Bomben-Detector untersucht. NO SMOKING AREA!!

Endlich in der Maschine Platz genommen, taken wir einen Blick aus dem Bullauge. Die Koffer werden auf das Laufband der Maschine geworfen und siehe da, Robert´s Futteral liegt oben auf dem Dach des Kofferwagens.

Wir albern noch rum, ob sie das Ding eventuell vergessen könnten   und Robert versucht in seiner ersten Panikattacke das Bullauge zu verkloppen. 

Ich schmeiß mich nachträglich noch wech .....   
*ES KOMMT WAS KOMMEN MUSSTE !!!!*

Die Koffer sind alle verstaut und die Karre gibt Gas mit dem Futteral oben auf dem Dach.

Könnt ihr euch Robert vorstellen ???? #d Er stand mitten im Flieger und SCHRIE: *"MY FISHING RODS"* :c 

Ich beruhigte Robert und sagte ihm er solle schnell zur Stewardess gehen, damit sie vor dem Start noch etwas unternehmen kann. Mann, war der Typ fertig - dies dachten wohl alle Passagiere!|uhoh: 

Sie haben es doch tatsächlich geschafft, Robert´s Angeln mit an Board zu nehmen - Robert fix und alle, schlief dann erschöpft bis Miami durch!


----------



## wodibo (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Könnt ihr euch Robert vorstellen ???? #d Er stand mitten im Flieger und SCHRIE: *"MY FISHING RODS"* :c



Ich schmeiß mich wech, das muß filmreif gewesen sein :q :q :q
Wie lang ohne Rauch?????? 11 volle Stunden??????????
USA,no way for wodi |scardie: #d


----------



## guifri (3. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh...horrorvorstellung..

das ist ja schlimmer als der typ in der notebook-werbung: stop this plane. i checked my notebook...

und das ganze auf nikotinentzug|kopfkrat 

gut, dass ich seit 8 wochen nicht mehr rauche...#h

hoffe, der rest ist entspannender


----------



## Nick_A (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schmeiß mich wech, das muß filmreif gewesen sein :q
> Wie lang ohne Rauch?????? 11 volle Stunden??????????
> USA,no way for wodi |scardie: #d



Ich fand´s nicht so witzig...in dem Moment habe ich wohl meinen Humor komplett verloren :q

Zu den 11 Stunden...datt war doch nur die Zeit bis zum Aussteigen in Philladelphia. Insgesamt hat es ca. 16h gedauert ! :c

@ Guido #h
Na...schau´n m´r mal, wie lange Du es noch aushältst ! Wünsche Dir aber viel Erfolg und drücke fest beide Däumchen...wenn ich sie gerade frei habe und nicht nen dicken Fisch drillen muß !   :q :m

Ich greife jetzt mal den "Step 3" von Petra vor und schreibe endlich mal was zum Fischen!

Ein Boot haben wir uns bisher NOCH nicht gemietet, da wir diesmal erstmal mehr von den Einheimischen und insbesondere den Guides dazulernen wollten.

Gestern habe ich hierzu zwei Trips gebucht:

1. Einen Trip heute Offshore...Zielfisch hauptsächlich Dolphin, Wahoo, Sailfish, Marlin und Tuna (in der Wahrscheinlichkeit  ). Da der Trip länger als 6 Stunden dauert habe ich nur für mich gebucht (unserem Fischmäulchen wird es nach spätestens 4-5 Stunden etwas flau in der Magengegend ohne festen Untergrund).

2. Einen Trip für uns Beide morgen früh für 4 Stunden. Zielfische hierbei hauptsächlich Yellotail Snapper (und andere), Grouper, Spanish Makrel...und was sonst noch so rumschwimmt.

Den Trip Nummer 1 habe ich heute (halbwegs) erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Los ging es um 9 a.m. mit dem ersten Ziel ca. 9 bis 10 Meilen südlich von Marathon.

Geschleppt wurde mit 4x Penn International II 30lbs mit Custom-made-Ruten. Auf den beiden inneren Ruten haben wir zwei Billy Bait "Mini Turbo" in rot-schwarz und lila-schwarz geschleppt (Entfernung ca. 40-70m hinterm Boot). 

Auf den beiden äußeren Ruten hatten wir jeweils eine geriggten Ballyhoo mit Octopus-Gummi (Entfernung zwischen 50 und 80m hinterm Boot).

Die ersten 1,5h waren nicht produktiv (kein Biss)...bis unser Captain Jim ein erfolgreiches Boot mit drillenden Anglern an einem "Kühlschrank" sah (die Boje sah wirklich so aus ) .

Bereits bei der ersten Überfahrt hatten wir eine Biss...(@Karstein: vom Biss bis zur Landung alles erfolgreich auf Video :q).

Da wir eine "School" gefunden hatten (bzw. die Angler vor uns) packten wir schnell alle Schleppruten ein und stiegen auf leichtes Spinntackle um...datt war ein Spaß :q

Dolphins am leichten Spinntackle mit Ballyhoo-Stücken oder Squid-Stücken an der freien Leine (ohne Extra-Gewicht) runterdriften lassen und auf den Biss warten .............  

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuunnnnnnnnnddddd BIIIIIISSSSSSS !!! :q

Jeeeehaaaaaa...Got´cha !!! :m

... Fortsetzung folgt...jetzt geht´s erstmal zum shoppen !


----------



## wodibo (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Und denk dran!!!!  Wenn Du mit dem Boot rausfährst und an der Kaimauer liegt ein Bündel rum, dann ganz laut schreien: 
*"MY FISHING RODS"*​
Vergesst mir bloß nicht das Shirt!!!! Das Ding find ich endgoil #6 
Und nun fein weiter berichten #6 #v


----------



## Nick_A (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

.... und hier die fehlenden Fotos zu Robert´s Kurzbericht. #6 

Fischmäulchen


----------



## Nick_A (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Weiter geht´s ... 

Beim Spinnfischen gingen nebenbei auch noch zwei Trigger-Fish an die Ruten...und natürlich einige Dolphins.


Uuuuups...datt war es was ich noch sagen wollte:

*MAAAHHIIIII-MAAAHHHIIIII-ALAAAAAAAARM !!!  :q*


Nachdem wir einige, wundervoll schimmernde Dolphins in unseren Fischkisten hatten (und noch einige ordentliche verloren oder zurücksetzten) ging es dann weiter zum Schleppen. Mehrere Versuche an dieser Stelle (u.a. mit Mann´s Stretch 30+) auf einen Wahoo gingen leider in die Hose...darum ging´s dann weiter auf unserer Route ´gen Süd-Ost.

Wir schleppten nun ca. 3 (!!!) Stunden bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 6-8 mph ohne einen einzigen Biss...ständig auf der Suche nach raubenden Vögeln, ordentlichen Weadlines oder fliehenden, fliegenden Fischen bzw. springenden Sails...leider ohne Erfolg. 

Captain Jim setzte lies daraufhin alle Ruten wieder einholen und ab ging´s mit Highspeed noch weiter raus. Zwischendurch gab´s noch zwei Stops, da wir mehrere  Sails springen sahen...aber bei uns wollte keiner anbeissen.

Nach einer weiteren Highspeed-Fahrt fanden wir ENDLICH die große Weadline ! Sauber...datt nenn ich mal ordentlich ! Und ab ging die Post mit mehreren Strikes und einigen, ordentlichen Fischen. Leider verloren wir drei große Bulls kurz vor der Landung. 

Der letzte Biss / Strike sollte es aber nochmals inne haben.....


*MAAAARLIN-AAAAAALLLLAAAAARRRRMMM !!!!*

Zwei ordentliche "Hook-Sets" und ab ging die Post !!! Eine dicke Flucht nach links, zwei schöne Sprünge, Flucht nach rechts...ab in die Tiefe...kreischende Bremse, krumme Rute und ...


... WEG !!! :c :c ***HEUL***

Naja...war aber trotzdem ein wundervoller Trip bei traumhaften Wetter (Wind gerademal 5mph, mostly sunny...).

Nach der Ankunft am Hafen ließ ich mir das Filetieren der Teilchen natürlich nicht nehmen...beinahe wäre ich als Fisch-Filetierer angestellt worden und würde dann hier meine restlichen Jährchen verbringen ***LACH*** :m

Morgen dann der Bericht vom nächsten Trip.

Guats Nächtle (bzw. bei Euch gleich MoinMoin) 
Robert


----------



## zg (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hey Ihr zwei,

Ihr liefert hier ja einen klasse Livebericht ab #6  



> Dolphins am leichten Spinntackle mit Ballyhoo-Stücken oder Squid-Stücken an der freien Leine (ohne Extra-Gewicht) runterdriften lassen und auf den Biss warten .............



Allein bei dem Gedanken bekomme ich 'ne Gänsehaut :k Ich glaub, ich überrede Astrid doch nochmal  

Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spass und 





> Wind gerademal 5mph, mostly sunny...



Gruß
Stefan #h


----------



## Volker2809 (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo ihr Zwei!

Super spannende Berichterstattung #r !
Hab jetzt erstmal die letzten Tage nachlesen müssen und muß aufpassen, dass ich hier im Büro nicht die Tastatur vollsabber. Bitte weiter so!! 

Was hat sich mit dem Botton-Boot ergeben? Ich vermute mal, dass es so ähnlich wie ein Belly-Boat ist, nur dass Du auf dem Wasser sitzt und nicht im Wasser. Oder täusche ich mich?! #c 

Wart ihr schon im "The Island" (no shoes? no shirt? no problem!) ?? Das war echt superlecker dort! 

Gruß,

Volker


----------



## guifri (4. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

#d #d #d


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

So, jetzt aber ganz schnell die Steps vervollständigen....

Endlich in Miami gelandet, laufen wir 5 Minuten zum Kofferlaufband holen unsere Koffer und das Futteral und gehen zum Exit. Jupp... wir sind innerhalb von 15 Minuten auf freiem Feld und somit rann an die Zigaretten nach sage und schreibe 16 Stunden. :m 

Mit dem Bus geht es dann zu ALAMO der Autovermietung. Echt für diesen Preis so ein Auto 540 Euro, für 20 Tage!!!!#6 http://www.holidayautos.de/

Ohne Navi hätten wir ein großes Problem gehabt unser Hotel das Golden Glades Inn zu finden (Preis für 2 Nächte 122 Euro / in Deutschland über EXPEDIA gebucht). 

Super, mit Futter vom Mc Donalds abgefüllt ab ins Bettchen und SCHLAFEN!!!!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Gut ausgeschlafen und frisch geduscht geht es ab in die Collins Avenue zu JERRY´S FAMOUS DELI (24 Stunden lang Frühstück) mit einer irrlangen Karte mit allem was das Herz am frühen Morgen begehrt.

Unsere Wahl, wie immer, dass "All American Breakfast" bestehend aus Rührei, Bacon, Würstchen, 2 Pancakes, Toast, Orangensaft und Kaffee. #d 

Ich, zu diesem Zeitpunkt als Frostbeule noch mit mehreren Jacken bekleidet, konnte mich wieder einmal nicht sattsehen am täglichen Leben in Miami.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

..... anschließend ein kurzer Bummel durch die Stadt.  

Für Robert hatte ich eine Alternative gefunden, wenn es doch nicht als "FISHING GUIDE" klappen sollte, wenn wir auswandern!!! :q


----------



## Nick_A (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hähä :q :q ...  als Puffmutter ... datt wär doch ´n Job !!! 

Heute hatten Petra und ich die oben genannte Halbtagestour gebucht (von 8 bis 12 Uhr a.m.). Insgesamt fuhren drei Charter-Boote raus mit jeweils 5-6 Anglern...wir hatten das "Glück" (habe etwas "nachgeholfen"  ), daß wir zu  zweit rausgefahren sind. War also quasi ein "Private-Guiding" .

Ziel waren Yellowtail-Snapper ca. 3 Meilen vor der 7-Meilen-Brücke (Atlantik-Seite). Die ersten Bisse hatte ich sofort nach dem Stop...hab aber blöderweise beide Fische im Drill verloren.

Dann war erstmal ne halbe-Stunde Beisspause angesagt, obwohl die Fische (massenweise) da waren und wir diese praktisch auf Sicht hätten Keschern können . Tiefe des Spots war ca. 9-10m.

-->Massenhaft Yellotails, Spanish Makrel, Bellyhoo, Blue-Runner, Mullets, etc.

Eine Spanish Makrel konnten wir erfolgreich landen...und ein mittlerer Gag-Grouper auf lebenden Pinfish fand den Weg in unser Boot (der ging natürlich wieder zurück ins Wasser).

Insgesamt konnten wir "nur" 10 Yellowtails landen, davon waren 3 etwas kleiner und ein große (von Petra erfolgreich gedrillt :m) ist mir beim Hakenlösen direkt ins Gesicht gesprungen (wirklich wahr !) und dann ab ins Wasser zurück ! Was für eine Technik...die "ich spring dir ins Gesicht-Catch-and-Release-Technik" ***LACH***:q

War aber insgesamt ein klasse Trip, bei dem ich mich mit dem Guide viel über unterschiedlichste Fangtechniken auf alle möglichen Arten unterhalten habe und viiiiieeeel dazulernen konnte.

Geangelt haben wir auf die Yellowtails übrigens mit 2er-Haken, Cut-Bait (hauptsächlich halbierte Shrimps und kleinere Squid-Stücke) am 15-20lbs-Monovorfach mit 1 bis 2 kleinen Splitshot-Bleien...so, daß der Köder gaaaanz langsam und natürlich nach unten sinkt (Schnur manuell freigeben). Anfüttern natürlich mit Chunk.

Wir versuchten auch noch mit einigen Kunstködern unser Glück...allerdings wollte sich hier kein Fisch erbarmen 

Bei (wiedermal) bestem Wetter mit ca. 32 Grad Celsius und 5-10mph Wind, flacher See konnten wir einen tollen Trip geniesen...und Petra ist -dank dieses positiven Erlebnisses relativ weit draußen- dann gleich so mutig geworden, daß sie spontan morgen mit raus (Offshore) gehen will und wir dann gemeinsam den Trip Nr.1 auf Dolphin, Thun und Sail wagen werden.

--> Gebucht ist schon...morgen um 08.30 Uhr geht es wieder los ! :q ***FREU***

Bis denne...habt einen schönen Arbeitstag...wir werden uns (hoffentlich) einen ordentlichen Drill-Muskelkater holen ! #h

Live aus Marathon
Rob


----------



## Nick_A (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Haaalt...hatte doch glatt den schönsten Drill vergessen zu erwähnen...ein ordentlicher Blue-Runner hat sich an meinem Köder vergriffen und lieferte den besten Kampf !

Datt wäre ein schöner Hai-Köder gewesen (lt. Guide)...da wir aber keine Hai-Tour vorhatten, wurde der wackere Bursche wieder in sein Habitat entlassen :q


----------



## Jirko (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

moin ihr beiden #h

das klingt ja alles mächtig spannend und ihr scheint ja ne stramme portion spass zu haben #6 besten dank für deine live-berichte und für´n morgigen offshore-trip wünsch ich euch maximale erfolge! #h


----------



## Karstein (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Auf dass ihr ´nen Marlin-Strike bekommt, toitoi! #6


----------



## wodibo (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Für diesen Superextrasonderservice wünsch ich Euch beim Offshorefishing nen grandiosen Marlinstrike #6 #v
Macht was draus und bleibt bloß da! In B-W und Bayern ist für heute Schnee gemeldet #d


----------



## Locke (5. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Nick A schrieb:
			
		

> "ich spring dir ins Gesicht-Catch-and-Release-Technik" ***LACH***


Ich lach mich scheckig! #6

Super klasse, nen Live-Bericht hier abzuliefern! Macht richtig Laune, das alles zu verfolgen.

Könntet Ihr mal etwas von den Preisen für n Boots-Charter / Guiding-Tour schreiben? Würde mich interessieren.

enjoy your stay 

greez
locke


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Könntet Ihr mal etwas von den Preisen für n Boots-Charter / Guiding-Tour schreiben? Würde mich interessieren.



Hi Locke,

hat mein Mann total vergessen (da er meinen Steps immer vorgreift!!!|gr: )

1/2 Day Fishing Trip price per person $ 59,99 + $ 5 (fuel surcharge ) + tax

Full Day Deep Sea Fishing price per person $ 145 + $ 20 (fuel surcharge ) + tax mind. 4 max 6 persons on board:m 

see here: www.seadogcharters.net

Fischmäulchen


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Next step!! :m 

Immer noch in Miami .... diesmal habe ich den Spieß umgedreht, denn zuerst kamen meine Läden zum Shopping dran!

Der erste Besuch gehört immer einem Transvestiten-Shop in Miami |kopfkrat . Echt irre dort - diesmal habe ich mir für $ 29 + tax eine rothaarige Perücke gekauft, die absolut genial aussieht. (Bild folgt eventuell!!! :q )

Anschließend in der gleichen Ecke ein paar Shops mit Klamotten, DU KANNST DICH DUSSLIG KAUFEN !!!!! #6 :g 

Zum Abschluß schnell noch zu den SAWGRASS MILLS ssssshhhhhhoooooppppppiiiiiiinnnnnnngggggg HEY DOLLARS!!!#c 

Nach sage und schreibe 11 Stunden Shopping ging es ....... ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

..... nein nicht zur Achterbahn aus Holz in Ft. Lauderdale, sondern zum

*"BASS PRO SHOP"*

Echt wahr, mein geliebter Ehemann hat 11 Stunden an meiner Seite ausgehalten, bevor wir *SEINEN *Laden betreten haben. Gott sei Dank, dass dieser bis 22 Uhr geöffnet hat (somit konnte Robert *LOCKER *4 Stunden bummeln!!! |uhoh: )

Liebe Frauen von begeisterten Angler-Ehemännern (-Partnern), ich hatte den Dreh raus, wie man den Einkaufswagen in sekundenschnelle voll bekommt!!! :q :q :q (siehe Foto)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Mein letzter Beitrag für heute:

Ohne Worte ....... ich stelle mich freiwillig zur *Boardferkelwahl *des Monats, mit diesem Bild!!! #d #d #d 

Bye and good night!
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Möööönsch...watt für ein langes Rohr !!!  :q

Gut, dann schreib ich mal kurz etwas zur Kurz-Shopping-Tour im BassPro:

Wie bereits kurz geschrieben war es diesmal wirklich erträglich...hab nur "das Nötigste" besorgt. 

Nachdem mir die Air-France beim letzten Trip meine Bazooka teilweise zerstört hatte mußte natürlich eine Neue her. Habe mich aber diesmal für ein Rohr von Plano entschieden...ist in der "Grundstellung" kürzer, dafür aber in der ausgefahrenen Stellung länger. :q Zudem ist das Teilchen von den Verschlüssen her stabiler und auch noch mit Rollen versehen...schließlich will man(n) seine 15 Ruten im dicken Rohr ja auch noch angenehm zum Flieger bringen ! 

Weiterhin mußten noch 2x Tuf-Line in 30lbs jeweils 1200 Yards für US$69,99 im Korb landen und natürlich mußten noch die obligatorischen "Kleinteile und Kunstköder" sowie eine weitere Plano-Box mitgenommen werden.

-->Keine einziges Röllchen, keine Elektronik, keine Rute, etc. ... eigentlich UNGLAUBLICH...aber irgendwie hab ich langsam alles was ich so brauche 

Halt...natürlich wechselten noch einige Klamotten von Columbia (nach meiner Meinung die besten Angelklamotten der Welt) in meinen Besitz.

Nachdem dies nun geklärt ist, schreib ich jetzt mal lieber weiter von unserem heutigen Offshore-Trip !


----------



## Nick_A (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Heute war also der große Tag für´s Fischmäulchen raus auf´s offene Meer .... weit weg von festem Land mit Ziel auf "Game-Fish".

Vorneweg...hat sie wunderbar ausgehalten (was die Arzneimittelindustrie mittlerweile alles so möglich macht :q) ... keinerlei Übelkeitsanzeichen, sondern ständig nur ein dickes Grinsen im Gesicht...so gefällt mir das doch ! :m

Ausgemachtes Ziel waren heute nicht die geliebten Mahi-Mahi, sondern Blackfin-Tunnies ! Diese Teilchen sind heute ca. 35 Meilen (!!! = ca. 55 km !!!) Offshore zu finden gewesen...dies alleine bedeutete eine einfache Reisezeit von ca. 1,5h. Im Zielgebiet angekommen (müßte der Marathon-Hump gewesen sein) ging dann die Schlepperei wieder los mit Billy-Bait-Ködern und geriggten Ballyhoo. 

Nach ca. 30min hatten wir dann auch den ersten Biss und Drill mit anschließender, erfolgreicher Landung des ersten Blackfin-Tunas. Petra war bei ihrem ersten Thun noch recht locker...beim zweiten Thun (war ein Stück größer und wollte nicht so einfach aufgeben) kam sie aber schon mächtig ins Schwitzen und Stöhnen (wirklich wahr...alles auf Film gebannt :q :q).

Insgesamt konnte wir 10 Blackfins (Gewichte bis ca. 4kg) landen...leider waren keine größeren dabei und auch Sails oder Marlin wollten ned so wirklich. War aber ein toller Trip, den auch Petra richtig geniessen konnte...angesteckt vom Offshore-Fisch ist sie jetzt aber auch !   :q

Heute abend gab es dann auch gleich Blackfin-Sushi (natürlich roh) mit Soja-Sauce und Wasabi....einfach unverschämt lecker...das könnte ich wirklich kiloweise verdrücken. Zum Glück haben wir noch ca. 3 Kilo Filets im Freezer (zuzüglich den ca. 4kg Dolphin und 2kg Yellowtail Snapper) ... datt muß alles noch weg !   

Fotos zum Trip und den Feinschmecker-Spezialitäten wird Petra noch reinstellen !

Morgen werden wir erstmal etwas ausschlafen und dann anschließend auf Boots-Auswahl (Rental) gehen. Schließlich geb ich mein Ziel "Der (hoffentlich) bald mit dem Tarpon tanzt" nicht einfach auf ! 

Und einen Sail auf eigene Faust zu fangen ist vielleicht auch noch machbar...wir werden sehen 

Jetzt erstmal "Guats Nächtle" und viel Spaß mit dem Schnee und den Überschwemmungen (melden die sogar hier in den Nachrichten) in Good old Germany #h
Robert


----------



## Timmy (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Klasse Berichte! Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Riesenrohr! 
Bei diesen Preisen kann man wirklich neidisch werden. |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Möööönsch...watt für ein langes Rohr !!! +
> dafür aber in der ausgefahrenen Stellung länger +
> kam sie aber schon mächtig ins Schwitzen und Stöhnen



*Taaaaaaatüüüüüüüüüütaaaaaaaataaaaaaaaaaaaaa*

So gehts nunmal gar nicht. Petra macht sich Gedanken wegen einem Pic und Du schweinigelst drauf los was das Zeug hält :q

Mit was für Ruten schleppt Ihr denn da? Sinds noch 30 - 50 lbs oder gehts schon an die 80er ran? 
Einfach Klasse euer Service #6 Ne Menge Infos mit viel Humor gespickt. Man freut sich mit Euch #v


----------



## tamandua (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Ohne eine Antwort vorweg nehmen zu wollen, in Florida wurde zumindest bei meinen Besuchen immer mit relativ leichtem Geschirr gefischt. Maximal 50 lbs, oft auch ''nur'' 30 lbs. Ist das noch immer so?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

*GOOD MORNING *Boardies! |wavey: 


Local Time: 8:23 AM 
Wind: 8 miles/h / 13 km/h  from the North  
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen / 16.1 Kilometer  

in the moment: 71 °F / 22 °C Heiter
Forcast: 83°F / 28°C


----------



## Jetblack (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Mensch Kinners - ich dacht Ihr macht Urlaub, und dann hängt Ihr mehr im Netz rum als von zuhause .....#d 

Viel Spass noch |wavey:


----------



## Luzifer (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

#6 Klasse Livebericht schreib weiter wir warten sind schon richtig hungrig wie es weiter geht. #6


Gruß Luzifer   |wavey:


----------



## wodibo (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Petra, die Bilder sind so klein. Macht sie doch bitte etwas größer. Wies geht steht bei Franzl in der Signatur (der Link)


----------



## havkat (6. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hi!

Also ich find euch voll doof!

Sonne, Bass Pro-Shopping, Fischen, Dolphins, Sushi, und wattweißichnochalles...

Pööööööh!|gaehn: 

Da lass ich mich doch lieber nass regnen, frier mir was inne Ostsee ab und versuche einheimische Wandersalmoniden zu fangen.

Jawoll!! |rolleyes 


Und neidisch bin ich auch nicht!

Kein Stück!! :c


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Petra, die Bilder sind so klein. Macht sie doch bitte etwas größer. Wies geht steht bei Franzl in der Signatur (der Link)



Hallo wodibo,

beim konvertieren der Fotos von meiner Digicam auf die Größe, die das AB akzepiert (85 kb) bekomme ich dies derzeit nicht anders hin. Falls ich mal Zeit habe #d  lese ich mir das vom Franzl durch.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Boardies,

sorry wenn wir nicht bei jedem eurer Beiträge eine Antwort dazu schreiben. Irgendwie bekommen wir das zeitlich nicht mehr hin .... Nach dem Duschen, Futterfassen, Packen für den nächsten Tag, Ballyhoo-Montagen vorbereiten, Fotos überspielen, Fotos konvertieren, Beiträge reinstellen ..... upppssss schon sooooo spät, ab ins Bett!!!

Ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint - es freut uns sehr, die rege Anteilnahme von euch an unserem REAL-Bericht!!!! #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hier nachträglich die Fotos unserer Blackfin-Tunnies -Tour !


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Heute war mal FAULENZEN angesagt. :k 

Ausschlafen, schön frühstücken und über die vergangenen Tage philosophieren. 

Dann sind wir wieder einmal zur BANK OF AMERICA gefahren, da die Leute entweder immer geschlossen hatten, wenn wir auftauchten oder leider unsere Traveler-Checks nur in Häppchen umtauschten (max. $ 250 pro Tag).

*STOP* ich möchte hier nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass wir täglich $ 250 verbummeln, nur die Unterkunft, Fishing-Tours und das Boot das wir heute gemietet haben, muß ja irgendwie bezahlt werden!  

Somit sind wir schon beim nächsten Schritt unseres Tages - wir haben ein paar Bootsverleiher aufgesucht, um uns ein Boot für die nächsten Tage auszusuchen.

Wir sind fündig geworden bei http://www.captainhooks.com/boatrental.html hierzu wird Robert bestimmt noch etwas schreiben! |bla: 

Anschließend haben wir geruhsame Stunden am Strand der SOMBRERO-BUCHT verbracht.

Da der Tag ja noch nicht zu Ende war, sind wir mal kurz nach Islamorada gefahren (28 Miles) WOHIN WOHL .....? #q 

Der kleine BassProShop sollte doch für Robert den roten Teppich ausfahren, damit diesmal nicht wieder ein Eheweib dazwischenfunkt, wurde ich draussen an den Schaukelstuhl verbannt.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Zum Abschluß des Tages durften wir einen genialen Sonnenuntergang miterleben.

SEE YOU!!! #h


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Der kleine BassProShop sollte doch für Robert den roten Teppich ausfahren, damit diesmal nicht wieder ein Eheweib dazwischenfunkt, wurde ich draussen an den Schaukelstuhl verbannt.



Absoluter Blödsinn !!!#d #d 

Petra wollte aus dem Laden nicht mehr raus !!!#c 

Ich hatte nur einige Kleinigkeiten für den für morgen geplanten (in Eigenregie durchgeführten) Dolphin-Trip benötigt ! Das Wetter sollte morgen passen, extrem ruhige See, Wind 5-10mph, sonnig, keine Thunderstorms erwartet.

Zudem sind die Dolphins derzeit (inkl. der Weadlines) gerademal 5-7 Meilen vor der Küste und morgen haben wir ein 23-feet Cobia-Boot mit 200PS-Außenborder...datt sollte passen und klappen !  :q

Da ich aber meine "schwere" Schleppausrüstung nicht mitgenommen habe werden wir wohl eher "extrem-leichtes" Schleppen mit kleine Billy-Bait Mini-Turbo-Slammern und kleinen Ballyhoo durchführen...und hoffen, daß KEIN Marlin/Sailfish anbeißt...dann heißt es ansonsten Rutenbruch bzw. überforderte Penn-Slammer 560er bzw. Quantum Cabo 40er ! 

Ab Samstag werden wir dann ein 20-Fuß Cobia mit 115-PS-Viertakter haben.

Alle Boote von Captain Hook´s sind übrigens mit GPS, Fishfinder, VHF-Radio und sonstigem Sicherheitsequipment ausgerüstet und BESTENS in Schuss. Wir haben uns heute (und ich auch bereits schon gestern) insgesamt 6-7 Bootsvermietungen angeschaut...und da muß ich mich manchmal schon etwas wundern, was man da für eine Qualität (insbesondere unter Berücksichtigung des Preises) bekommt ! |uhoh: 

Wie gesagt hoffe ich, daß wir morgen ´ne ordentliche Weadline finden und dann auch einige Dolphins am leichten Tackle ärgern können !  

Ansonsten sollten wir relativ flexibel auch die anderen Fischarten beackern können.


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne eine Antwort vorweg nehmen zu wollen, in Florida wurde zumindest bei meinen Besuchen immer mit relativ leichtem Geschirr gefischt. Maximal 50 lbs, oft auch ''nur'' 30 lbs. Ist das noch immer so?



Wie ich vorne bereits kurz geschrieben habe, wurde nur mit Penn International 30er gefischt. Die Ruten waren bei uns meist Custom-made...vom Gefühl her sollten es ca. 30er "innen" mit den kleinen Ködern und auf den Outriggern max. 50er gewesen sein.

Auf die kleinen Thuns haben wir mit einer Rute sogar noch leichter gefischt (12lbs-Rute mit Penn Spinnfisher 750er-Rolle).


----------



## Nick_A (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Jetblack schrieb:
			
		

> Mensch Kinners - ich dacht Ihr macht Urlaub, und dann hängt Ihr mehr im Netz rum als von zuhause .....#d
> 
> Viel Spass noch |wavey:



Hi Jetblack #h

für uns gehört das immer zum Urlaub mit dazu...mit der erste Weg geht immer im Wal-Mart in die Elektro-Abteilung...dort die 30-90-Tage-Probe-AOL- oder stonstige Internetzugangs-CD abgreifen und dann auf dem mitgebrachten Läppi installieren !

Ausserdem ist das immer eine tolle Sache, abends vor dem "Ins-Betti-gehen" kurz den Tagesablauf zusammenzufassen. Und wenn wir dies erst nach dem Urlaub machen würden, dann würden wir entweder aus Zeitgründen nicht dazukommen oder aber 90% vergessen ! 


@ Thorsten #h

verdammt...ich bin wirklich neidisch auf Euer Wetter und würden endlich gerne wieder frieren ! Zum Glück sind wir nur noch 1,5 Wochen hier vor Ort und können uns dann endlich wieder Minni-Karpfen, Rotaugen oder Hechten widmen, die vor lauter Kälte und langem Winter nichtmal einen ordentlichen Drill liefern können !  :m

Grüße an Euch Frostbeulen und Regengeschädigten aus Marathon...ich trink jetzt nen Ouzo für Karstein mit ***GRINS*** :q 
Robert


----------



## havkat (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Du bist soooooo böööööse! :q

Weiterhin ´ne geniale Zeit und TL!


----------



## wodibo (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Das ist wirklich erstklassig was Ihr uns hier bietet und die Pics haben auch die richtige Größe zum Gelb werden #6 #v


----------



## FalkenFisch (7. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



 



Herzliche Grüße an unsere Außenreporter in Florida!

Ich bin nun grad mal ´ne Woche wieder von meinem Trip zurück, wenn ich das lese, schwankt quasi der Boden noch.

Tight Lines,
#h 
FalkenFisch


----------



## Fischmäulchen (8. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hi,

drei kleine Pics vom heutigen Tag!


----------



## Nick_A (8. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nur einige Kleinigkeiten für den für morgen geplanten (in Eigenregie durchgeführten) Dolphin-Trip benötigt ! Das Wetter sollte morgen passen, extrem ruhige See, Wind 5-10mph, sonnig, keine Thunderstorms erwartet.
> 
> Zudem sind die Dolphins derzeit (inkl. der Weadlines) gerademal 5-7 Meilen vor der Küste und morgen haben wir ein 23-feet Cobia-Boot mit 200PS-Außenborder...datt sollte passen und klappen !




:c 

Den Wettermann vom Weather-Channel sollte man mit sofortiger Wirkung FRISTLOS ENTLASSEN !!!!|krach: 

Von wegen 5-10mph Wind und ruhige See !!! NASENBÄREN SIND DAS !!!:r 

Da freu ich mich schon auf einen schönen Offshore-Trip mit großem Boot und watt is ? Ca. 20mph (ca. 32 kmh!) Wind und ekelhafte Wellen !!!

Naja, so läuft es halt manchmal. Morgens haben Petra und ich erstmal das Boot geholt und sind sofort "Pinfish-Stippen" gegangen...in 15min 8 Pinfish...datt is doch mal ned schlecht. Und das ganz ohne Cast-Net.  Bei Preisen von US-$ 1,50 je Pinfish kann man sich da schon einiges einsparen !

Dank der rauhen See haben wir uns zuerst mehr in Küstennähe aufgehalten (Atlantik-Seite), sind danach auf die Golfseite gefahren...da war es noch ekelhafter woraufhin ich dann Petra an Land abgesetzt habe (das wollte sie sich nicht antun) und noch alleine losgezogen bin.

Vor Key-Colony an der Ausfahrt "zum Offenen" habe ich dann zwei Tarpon rollen und einen rauben sehen...da mußte ich gleich ankern und zwei Pinfish bereitmachen. Nach 10min der erste Run, den ich allerdings nicht verwerten konnte.

Ca. 20min später dann ein weiterer Run. Langsames, stetiges Ziehen ohne großartiges Kopfschütteln ?!? Watt is denn das ?!? Mal schau´n...immer weitergekurbelt, kleinere Fluchten nach Links und Rechts...einfach nur schwergemacht...hhhhhmmmmm...wir werden sehen !

Nach ca. 2min endlich ein grauer Schatten unterm Boot...datt wird doch nicht... ? 

...doch datt is einer...´n Hammerhai !  

Mönnno...wo ist denn jetzt wieder mein Handschuh und meine Zange (auf reine Handlandung hatte ich dann doch keine Lust...auch wenn der Handschuh nicht sehr viel hilft  ).

Mist...Kamera ist auch noch nicht ausgepackt...also den Kleinen noch etwas im Wasser lassen und hoffen, daß er sich nicht gleich verabschiedet.

Letztendlich ist aber alles gutgegangen...saubere "Schwanzlandung" :q ***GRINS*** ... kurzes Foto, Haken entfernen und dann den Kleinen wieder ins Nass zurücksetzen.

--> Dieser Hammerhai hatte etwa 80-90 cm (war also ein Frischling  ) und ca. 4-5 kg. 

Ca. 20 min später der nächste Run. Diesmal war etwas Größeres und Schwereres am anderen Ende...hhhhhmmmm....kann das Teil mal bitte richtig kämpfen ? Ok...hier ist es nur 6-7-Fuß tief...Fluchten nach unten also nicht so einfach möglich...aber bitte doch mal wenigstens einen kleinen Sprung oder ´ne lange Flucht! |rolleyes 

Und was kam diesmal nach ca. 4-5min an die Oberfläche ? Ein zweiter Hammerhai..."upps...der is´aber ´ne Nummer größer !" 

Länge ca. 1,2m, Gewicht dürften etwa 12-15kg gewesen sein. Schwanzlandung klappte auch hier wieder wunderbar (so ein Rapalla-Lipgrip arbeitet bei "normalen Fischen" wunderbar...bei so ´nem Hammerhai in diesen Größen ist das Teil aber nicht 100%ig-tauglich).

--> Diesmal kein Foto, dafür ein schnelles durchtrennen des Stahlvorfachs (der Haken saß net ganz so einfach...und da sowohl Haken als auch Stahlvorfach "schnellrostend" waren sollte das für den Hammerhead schonender gewesen sein).

Da ich an dieser Stelle nun schon zwei Haie aber immer noch keinen Tarpon erbeuten konnte wechselte ich die Stelle und fuhr zur Vaca-Cut-Brücke. Hier konnte ich noch ca. 1,5h (erfolglos) auf Tarpon fischen, bevor ich dann um 16 Uhr leider das 23ft-Boot abgeben mußte...morgen gibt es dann das 20ft-Boot.

Kurze Bewertung zum Zustand und der Qualität des Bootes:

:m #6

Kein Vergleich zu den anderen Vermietern und das letztendlich zu gleichen Preisen (das 23ft-Boot habe ich für den einen Tag sogar zum gleichen Preis wie das 20ft-Boot bekommen).

Morgen soll mittags der Wind wieder etwas abflauen und am Sonntag dann wieder weit unten sein...wir werden sehen.

Für heute erstmal "Guats Nächtle" #h
Robert


----------



## Luzifer (8. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

#6 Danke für den Kurzbericht , nun habe ich wieder was zum nachgrübeln (wie schön ihr es habt )  |kopfkrat

Gruß Luzifer


----------



## wodibo (8. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Wirst wohl Deinen Nick umändern können. In *Nick_The_Hammershark*
Und nun gibts erstmal 5 Stars :m


----------



## wodibo (9. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

?????????????????????

Hoffentlich alles klar hinterm Teich. Ist ja ganz ungewohnt. Frühstück ohne Bericht aus Miami.


----------



## tamandua (9. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Wer Tarpons:l nachstellt,hat keine Zeit zum schreiben. Daher wollen wir das mal entschuldigen,denke ich |supergri.


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Sorry, *TOTAL IM STRESS*!!!!  |uhoh: 

Fotos schnell von mir und den Text von Robert!

Gruss
Fischmäulchen

Unser Boot von Capt. Hook und die Live-Bait-Ecke (Shrimps + Pinfish)


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

.... unsere Highlights ohne Fang!

3 Delphine direkt neben unserem Boot (leider konnte ich nur einen fotografieren, da sie wunderschön anzusehen sind) :l 

An unserem Bootsdock hatten wir heute morgen ein riesiges Erlebnis, da schwamm doch tatsächlich ein Manatee heran, um aus dem Wasserschlauch Süßwasser zu tanken!!! Echt IRRE!!! :q


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

....... JUCHEEEEEE und zu Robert´s Tarpon-Special-Trip!!!!! #6


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Robert, der mit dem Tarpon tanzt !

Glaubt mir, er war nicht mehr zu stoppen mein Mann - *he was flipping out!!!*


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hi Boardies #h

nachdem Petra bereits ein paar Bilderchen eingestellt hat nun erstmal was zum gestrigen Tag.

Das Wetter war -trotz anderslautender Vorhersage- einfach LAUSIG !!! 

Wie Ihr sicher schon im TV gesehen habt, bin ich aus diesem Grunde zum Weather-Channel gefahren und habe -wie angekündigt- den Wetter-Mann um die Ecke gebracht. Natürlich wurde ich umgehend vom böse dreinguckenden Sheriff verhaftet. :c

Nachdem ich allerdings die Hintergründe erzählte, konnte er mir nur im Namen aller Leidgeprüften danken und hat mich daraufhin auf ein Budweiser im lokalen In-Schuppen eingeladen ! :q :q :q 

Quatsch beiseite...aufgrund des lausigen Wetters haben wir gestern das Boot nicht genommen und den Tag -netterweise vom Capt. Hook´s genehmigt- nach hinten verlegen können...wirklich ein einmaliges Entgegenkommen, das in diesem Business absolut unüblich ist ! #6

Heute morgen um kurz nach 8 Uhr habe ich dann das Boot (20ft im erstklassigen Zustand) abgeholt und ging erstmal zum Pinfish-Stippen.

Nachdem ich genug (15 Stück) im Livewell hatte ging´s Richtung unserem Hotel, um Petra aufzupicken...leider hatte sie heute keine Lust, aus diesem Grunde fuhr ich dann alleine Richtung 7-Meilen-Brücke mit dem Ziel ca. 4-Meilen vor der Brücke auf Grouper zu fischen.


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

An der 7-Meilen-Brücke angekommen (der "Ride" über die ca. 5 Meilen dauert mit dem Boot gerademal etwas unter 15min) sah ich allerdings die an der Brücke ankernden und auf Tarpon-fischenden Boote...und mußte sofort an meine Signatur denken:

*Der (hoffentlich) bald mit dem Tarpon tanzt !*

Na...wenn ich jetzt nicht bald mal wirklich angreife...wann dann?!? Genügend Pinfish an Bord...Ruten "ready", ablaufendes Wasser...was will man mehr ?

Also schnell ca. 30m entfernt von der Brücke ankern, 2 Ruten beködern und Pinfish raus ab in das ablaufende Wasser unter die Brücken in den Schatten treiben lassen (siehe Bilder oben). 

Bremsen etwas leichter eingestellt (damit eventuelle Fische ein Stück abziehen können und es nicht gleich nen Rutenbruch gibt). Die erste halbe Stunde erstmal nix...bis auf "immer wieder Pinfish einholen und von Wead oder sonstigem Schmodder befreien, sowie immer neu auswerfen".


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Plötzlich der erste "Run"....Rute in die Hand genommen, Bremse dicht...aber zu spät, was auch immer das war hatte einfach losgelassen.

Also neuen Pinfish drauf (der "alte" war von diesem Run vor lauter Schock über den Jordan gesprungen und war auch total zerfleddert)...und wieder ab in die Fluten !

Um *14:28 Uhr* war es dann soweit...(die Uhrzeit wird immer in meiner Erinnerung bleiben !!!)...

*RIESENRUN...schreiende Penn Slammer 560...Bremse schnell "dicht" gemacht...ANSCHLAG !!!*

Ca 10m hinter der Brücke steigt ein RIESEN-TARPON (absolut keine Übertreibung) auf zum Sprung, schüttelt mehrmals den Kopf, um dann mit einem fetten Platscher auf dem Rücken zu landen !!! :k :l 

Sekundenbruchteile später steigt das Teil zum zweiten Sprung auf...ist mit dem gesamten Körper aus dem Wasser, haut unglaubliche Kopfschüttler raus, um dann wieder auf dem Rücken zu landen und dann....


*WEG !!! 
NEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIINNNN !!!!*:c  


Die Leute auf den beiden nähsten Booten haben den Run und die Sprünge mitverfolgen können (ich habe ja auch laut genug "FISH ON" gebrüllt  :q) und haben gar nicht mehr den Mund zubekommen, da der Fisch wirklich mehr als ordentliche Ausmaße hatte und unglaubliche Sprünge hingelegt hat !

Ich war allerdings so in "Trance" ... voller Begeisterung ... 100%ige Freude, daß ich bereits bei meinem ersten "7-Meilen-Brücken-Trip"  einen Tarpon am Haken hatte ... daß da auch wirklich nirgendwo Platz für irgendwelche "negativen" Gefühle (wg. verlorenem Tarpon) waren.:m 

Da ich fix geankert hatte, alleine auf dem Boot war und der Fisch sich bereits hinter den Pfeilern befunden hatte bin ich sicher, daß ich ihn ohnehin verloren hätte...ohne "hinterherfahren" hätte da definitiv keine Chance bestanden !


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Nach diesem fantastischen "Kurzdrill" habe ich natürlich weitergeangelt (gleiches Spiel...neuer Pinfish, da total zerfleddert) und hatte sogar weitere zwei kurze Runs...allerdings bestand da keine Chance auf einen Anhieb 

Bin heute abend extra nochmals in ´nen Angelshop gefahren und habe mir größere Haken besorgt...ich vermute, daß meine 4/0er vielleicht doch ein bischen zu klein waren.|kopfkrat 

Je nach Wetterlage werden wir entscheiden, was für ein Zielfisch morgen auserkoren wird...wir werden sehen  :q

So long...wünsche Euch eine gute Nacht...frohes Schlummern und wilde Dickfisch-Träume ! :m

Grüßle aus Marathon #h
Robert


----------



## Jirko (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

moin robert #h

sind ja wiedermal phänomenalste eindrücke von euch - hab mein hütchen grad inner hand #6... und das mit dem tarpon ist natürlich quark, aber was wäre das angeln, wenn wir jedes duell auf den planken gewinnen würden - mhm? ... auf ein neues robert! drück dir die däumlein, daß das grande finale dein sein wird #h


----------



## Karstein (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Sag bloß, Du hast den Tarpon so ganz alleine beim Drillen noch fotografieren können?? ;+ Oder ist das ein Foto von woanders her?

Aber selbst WENN der Riesenhering festgesessen hätte - wie hättest den bitte alleine an der Bordwand gehandled?

Gratulation zu den Erlebnissen - sauber! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Locke (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Ich dreh durch! |uhoh:  #q 

Watn endgeiler Bericht, der hier abgeliefert wird!

thx für die Preise.

Gruss Locke


----------



## wodibo (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Du bekopmmst Ihn noch, da möcht ich doch fast drauf wetten #6


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Sag bloß, Du hast den Tarpon so ganz alleine beim Drillen noch fotografieren können?? ;+ Oder ist das ein Foto von woanders her?



Hallo Karsten,

vollkommen richtig erkannt!!!! Ich , der Fotograph war ja nicht mit an Board (hatte zuhause :v -Probleme) und somit wurden auch keine Starfotos geschossen. Dies hat mir ein Angler-Nachbar geschenkt, um den Drill für euch besser dokumentieren zu können. Hatte es auch separat hinterlegt, aber in der Aufregung (Robert wollte unbedingt ins Board und *SCHREIBEN*.....) versäumt, dies dazuzuschreiben.

Gruss
Fischmäulchen


----------



## havkat (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Möööönsch Robert!

First contact! 

Der war zum Warmmachen!

Hakenschärfenhakenschärfenhakenschärfenhakenschärf.........  :q


----------



## Nick_A (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

*GOOD MORNING *Boardies!  


Local Time: 9:27 AM 
Wind: 8 miles/h / 13 km/h from the North 
Sicht: 10.0 Meilen / 16.1 Kilometer 

in the moment: 75 °F / 24 °C Heiter
Forcast: 80°F / 26°C


*Today *#h 
Intervals of cloudiness and sunshine...then mostly cloudy in the afternoon. Showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms. Highs in the lower 80s. Variable winds around 10 mph...becoming northeast near 15 mph during the afternoon. Gusty winds near thunderstorms. Chance of rain 60 percent.

HEUTE NACHT hat es geregnet, was das Zeug hält!!!

Gruss Fischmäulchen


----------



## guifri (10. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

mensch robert,

ich drücke feste die daumen wegen des tarpons! ich hatte leider auch noch nicht das vergnügen, persönlich bekanntschaft mit dme GROßEN HERING zu machen ):

aber wegen der hammerhaie: bist du sicher, dass es hammerheads und nicht bonnetheads sind? der auf dem foto hat eigentlich die rundung von einem bonnetheadsahrk, die werden auch nur so nen 1,50m groß...(ich wollte hier auch mal oberlehrer spielen#h  )


----------



## Nick_A (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> aber wegen der hammerhaie: bist du sicher, dass es hammerheads und nicht bonnetheads sind? der auf dem foto hat eigentlich die rundung von einem bonnetheadsahrk, die werden auch nur so nen 1,50m groß...(ich wollte hier auch mal oberlehrer spielen#h  )



Hi Guido #h,

dann will ich hier aber auch mal Oberlehrer spielen   ... datt waren jeweils Smooth Hammerheads ... nicht zu verwechseln mit den Great Hammerheads oder Scalloped Hammerheads .

Stimme Dir zu, daß die Schnauze eines Bonnetheads so ähnlich aussieht...allerdings ist der Schwanz komplett anders (gut...der ist auf dem Foto nicht zu sehen, da ich ja ne Schwanzlandung gemacht habe ) und außerdem hätte ich ansonsten beim zweiten Hai einen absoluten TOPFANG (!!!) gemacht.

-->Bonnetheads werden durchschnittlich 1-2,5kg schwer...selten 4,5kg (10 amerikanischen Pfund)...Weltrekord liegt bei 23 amerik. pounds und 11 ounces...datt hatte meine zweiter locker ! Wäre froh, wenn dies ein Bonnethead gewesen wäre...dann wäre ich jetzt WELTREKORDHALTER bei der IGFA !!! :k |supergri  ***JUBEL***

Nene...datt war ein Smooth Hammerhead...eigentlich ein Offshorehai...allerdings auch in niedrigerem Wasser zu finden mit Zugang "zum Offenen".

Letztes Jahr hatte ich übrigens einen Great Hammerhead am Haken...allerdings ist der dann mitsamt ca. 2m-Vorfach verschwunden 

Sodala...jetzt habe aber ich genug Oberlehrer gespielt !  :m


----------



## Nick_A (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> *Today *#h
> Intervals of cloudiness and sunshine...then mostly cloudy in the afternoon. Showers likely and a chance of thunderstorms. Highs in the lower 80s. Variable winds around 10 mph...becoming northeast near 15 mph during the afternoon. Gusty winds near thunderstorms. Chance of rain 60 percent.
> 
> HEUTE NACHT hat es geregnet, was das Zeug hält!!!
> ...




Was soll das denn eigentlich...warum werden die Wettermuftis eigentlich für den Sch*** bezahlt ?!?#q #q 

Von wegen 10-15mph...wir hatten heute bis zu 30mph bei mind. 85 Grad Fahrenheit !!! Regenwahrscheinlichkeit 60? ... Geregnet hat es bis jetzt noch nicht !

War heute trotzdem auf dem Offenen...bis zu 15 Meilen vor der Küste. Das Mako-Boot ist übrigens allererste Sahne...bei einer See mit 1 bis 2m Wellen konnte ich ohne Probleme mit 6-9mph ein paar Weadlines gegen die Wellen entlangschleppen. Leider war die Plackerei (ca. 3 Stunden lang) erfolglos.

Danach bin ich mit ein paar lebenden Pinfish über 20-30-Fuß-Riffen gedriftet in der Hoffnung auf große Grouper...oder was auch immer. Leider war datt aber auch erfolglos.

Danach habe ich es noch 1,5 Stunden an der 7-Meilen-Brücke ausprobiert, was allerdings auch nicht von Erfolg gekrönt war. 

Wundervoll waren allerdings die drei riesigen Schildkröten die ich beim Schleppen in/an den Weadlines sehen und auch fotografieren konnte (Petra stellt später bzw. morgen die Bilder rein) ! Einfach beeindruckend diese schönen, uralten Riesen ! #6

Morgen soll es übrigens zwischen 20-30mph Winde geben...wenn die Wetterdödels das ankündigen wird es definitiv schlimmer :c Im Augenblick blitzt es einige Kilometer nördlich alle paar Sekunden und die Winde nehmen immer üblere Ausmaße an. 

Habe heute abend aber eine tollen Tip auf Tarpon bekommen...direkt vor unserer Haustüre bzw. um die Ecke ist eine kleine Bucht wo immer sehr viele von diesen Teilchen rumschwimmen und auch fressen. Der Ami (bzw. seine Freundin) hatte heute mit dem Hering einen Drill über 15min an leichtem Tackle...bis der Haken in zwei Stücke zerbrochen ist ***LACH***

Nunja...wir werden sehen.

So long...C Ya #h

Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Kein Wort zu seinem *armen *Weibchen!!! |gr:  |gr: 

Ich habe mich dank der tollen Medizin heute *OUT OF ORDER *gebracht.

Ich habe zum Frühstück meine Tablette gegen Seekrankheit geschluckt und bereits eine halbe Stunde danach war mir :v 

Auf´s Boot konnte ich keinen Fuß setzen, ab Marsch zurück ins Zimmer, ins Bettchen und sage und schreibe 6,5 Stunden durchgepennt. Bin jetzt noch total benommen - irres Zeug!:c


----------



## ullsok (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Robert,

jetzt warst du ja schon sehr nah dran - ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass es mit dem kompletten Tarpon-Tanz noch klappt#6 

P.S.: Deine Haken haben mir schon gute Dienste erwiesen - nach euerem Trip und falls es bei uns mal wieder warm wird, sollten wir uns Zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch mal wieder im Biergarten treffen


----------



## rob (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

petri und lg aus wien an euch beide#h#h
verfolge weiter eure spannenden berichte.viel glück noch!
rob


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				ullsok schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Deine Haken haben mir schon gute Dienste erwiesen - nach euerem Trip und falls es bei uns mal wieder warm wird, sollten wir uns Zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch mal wieder im Biergarten treffen



Datt is doch etwas, daß die Haken bereits erfolgreich waren  :m

Jupp, das Treffen sollten wir unbedingt mal wieder abhalten :m

Heute morgen ist es wieder sehr windig...das wird die Fischlein (insbesondere meine geliebten Pinfish) nicht vor dem Fang schützen :q ***LACH***

Grüßle und danke für Euer Daumendrücken #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Upps...jetzt hab ich doch Petra´s Account benutzt


----------



## wodibo (11. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Gooooooooooooooooood moooooooooorning florida :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

*JA *wir leben noch!!!! Sorry, irgendwie laufen die letzten Tag hier wie im Fluge dahin!

Wir werden jetzt schnell Futtern, dann kommen Fotos und und und .....

Gruss
Fischmäulchen

P.S.: Da mir mein Dad heute am Telefon mitgeteilt hat, dass es gestern in München geschneit hat, sag ich euch *ICH KOMM NIMMER ZURÜCK!!!! *#6 #d #d #d 

Hier hat es schlappe 30 Grad und wir trinken auf der Terrasse ersteinmal unser Buddi |uhoh:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (14. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

laßt ihn EUCH schmecken denn die Zeit geht leider zu schnell um!!!


Lese immer mal wieder mit hier & träume  von Mobile &  Selma  in Äläbämä...


----------



## Fischmäulchen (14. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Tschuldigung!!!! 

Heute ist unser letzter Tag in Marathon :c , schnell nochmal auf´s Boot und raus! Wenn wir vor der Abmeldung bei AOL noch Zeit haben (Koffer packen ist angesagt, da es morgen nach Miami geht!) melden wir uns nochmal!

*SEE YOU!!!!*


----------



## Luzifer (14. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

#hwir warten geht ihr mal Angeln   |wavey:



Gruß Luzifer


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hi,

gestern und heute hatten wir jeweils einen schönen Angler-Tag. Der Wind nimmt langsam wieder eine normale Geschwindigkeit an und somit sind die Wellen, für mich als "Kotzbruder", langsam wieder verträglich!!!!

*"Fish On"* haben wir mehrmals gerufen, wenn auch nach einem schönen Drill die Fischlein zwar tatkräftig waren, aber in der Größe zu wünschen übrig liesen.

Robert hatte heute wieder das Vergnügen mit einem Tarpon zu kämpfen (darüber wird er bestimmt berichten!!! |supergri ).

Total ausgehungert und von der Sonne niedergebrannt (Robert ist an den Armen und im Gesicht nicht braun sondern schwarz :g ) sind wir nach Hause zum Futtern und anschließend schnell die Koffer packen.

Was glaubt ihr wohl, wo mein geliebter Mann nun ist??? :k #d #q 

Angeln packen und ab ins Auto -  muß noch schnell an der Brücke von Capt. Hooks ein bißchen Nachtangeln! #q 

Morgen früh geht es nach Miami bzw. Ft. Lauderdale (Robert in den Bass Pro Shop und ich zu Sawgrass Mills |supergri ). 
Übernachten werden wir im Sixty Sixty Resort, Indian Creek Drive in Miami Beach.
Die Übernachtung kostet €87,14, ein sogenannter Ostereierpreis |kopfkrat, vor 2 Tagen gebucht über Expedia (sind wirklich günstiger als wenn man vor Ort bucht).

Ein Internetzugang während einem Urlaub hat viele Vorteile - man kann Übernachtungen günstig buchen, Preise vergleichen wenn´s um Rods and Rules geht, mit meiner Tochter täglich quatschen, meinen Arbeitskollegen heiße Fotos mailen damit sie vor Neid platzen, im Anglerboard posten und um zusehen wie das Wetter in old Germany ist, dass uns erwartet!!! :c 

So, nun den Stecker rausziehen! Wir hören uns wieder, wenn wir in München am 17.4.06 um 10:45 Uhr deutschen Boden betreten haben!!!!! #h


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

*FOTOS!!!!*

Fische .....


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

.... diesmal hat nicht ein Hai die Lederbank des Bootes zerfressen, sondern Robert schrammte locker einen kleinen Felsen :c #d 

Schlappe $ 150 + tax an Kosten - wäre ein schönes Teilchen bei Boaters World gewesen, dass man(n) sich kaufen hätte können!! #t


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

... am Abend wieder ein Besuch eines Manatees in unserer Bucht!

Später ins "THE ISLAND" zum Futter fassen :k  Manche Gerichte sind wirklich "to expensive" Spaghetti mit Shrimps schlappe $ 26.

Wir hatten Calamaris und Ceasarsalad with chicken und anschließend ein leckeres Dolphin basket.|rolleyes


----------



## Fischmäulchen (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

So Boardies, nun mein letzter Beitrag aus Florida!!  :c 

Was passiert, wenn dein *"Alter"* gut 20 Tage die gleichen Schuhe Tag und Nacht trägt ...... ??????#c 

GOOD BYE and SEE YOU
Fischmäulchen


----------



## Nick_A (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

FRECHTHEIT, FRECHTHEIT, FRECHHEIT !!!#d |krach: 

Mit so ´nem Hausdrachen ist man(n) wirklich gestraft !!!|rolleyes |bla: #q 

Bei so viel Petzereien und Halbwahrheiten brauch ich ja mindestens zwei Stunden, um diese Dinge wieder klarzustellen !!! 

Bei uns ist es jetzt aber 1:30 Uhr nachts und da wir in 6 Stunden los müssen kommen die Klarstellungen und insbesondere die Fischereiberichte (ich sag nur ... meinen zweiten Tarpon hatte ich diesmal 10-15 min im Drill :m ***FREU***), sowie schöne Bilderchen  dann aus Good-old-Germany.

Guats Nächtle bzw. Guten Morgen #h
Robert...zum letzten Mal aus Marathon :c :c


----------



## wodibo (15. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Na dann mal ein herzliches Dankeschöööööööööööööööön aus dam alten und kalten Germany.
War wieder erstklassig Euer Livebericht #v #6

Wünsche Euch einen guten und ruhigen Rückflug und denkt dran: Es sind nur ein paar Stündchen bis zur nächsten Kippe #d :q


----------



## Karstein (16. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

@ Petra: bestätige Schnee in München - ich war am 11. und 12.04. mal eben projekttechnisch in eurer Heimat, und mich empfing nicht nur eine geschlossene Schneedecke, sondern auch Schneeflocken den überwiegenden Dienstag und ein wenig am Mittwoch. Was mich nicht davon abhielt, abends auf einen oberleckeren Schweinsbraten und zwei halbe Helle in´s "Donisl" einzukehren. :m

Wieviel habt ihr da drüben denn für diese roten Grillhaxn bezahlt, die sehen ja mächtig gar aus? 

Have fun

K.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (17. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo,

sind in München wieder gesund aufgeschlagen #h 

Wie letztes Jahr, mußte wieder eine Rute unter dem Transport leiden, was uns aber im Moment wenig juckt *DA WIR HUNDEMÜDE SIND!!!*

Sobald wir uns ein wenig regeneriert haben, kommen noch Infos und Bilder!

Bis denne!!!#h


----------



## Ossipeter (17. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Willkommen zu hause und tausend Dank für eueren Bericht! Hat wie immer wahnsinnig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## Luzifer (17. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

#6  kann ich mich nur anschließen die Bilder und Bericht echt super  #6 |good: #6



  Gruß Luzifer


----------



## zg (17. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo und willkommen zurück #h 

Vielen Dank für Eure Liveberichterstattung, das war immer das Highlight des Tages in der letzten Zeit #6 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Volker2809 (18. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Auch von mir ein herzliches Dankeschön für Euren tollen Livebericht. Hat mich jeden Tag gedanklich nach Florida versetzt und Urlaubsgefühle geweckt. Freu mich schon auf die restlichen Bilder!!Gruß aus Nürnberg, Volker


----------



## Fischmäulchen (18. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo,

dies freut uns sehr, dass wir euch mit unserem Livebericht ein wenig an unserem Florida-Leben teilhaben lassen konnten.

Sage und schreibe sind es bereits 1.830 Zugriffe auf diesen Thread *WOW!!!* #6 

Bei unserem Rückflug haben wir beschlossen, diesen Thread noch um Tips rund um Flug, Unterkunft, Boot, Telefon, Einkäufe, Fangstellen usw. zu erweitern. 

Außerdem werden wir unseren Gedanken veröffentlichen, dass es nächstes Jahr März/April/Mai wieder nach Florida auf die Keys geht und wir uns freuen würden, wenn 1,2,3 oder mehr Boardies vielleicht sich anschließen würden, was haltet ihr denn davon ? :k


----------



## Volker2809 (18. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



> Außerdem werden wir unseren Gedanken veröffentlichen, dass es nächstes Jahr März/April/Mai wieder nach Florida auf die Keys geht und wir uns freuen würden, wenn 1,2,3 oder mehr Boardies vielleicht sich anschließen würden, was haltet ihr denn davon ?


 
Super Idee! #6  

Und die vielen Zugriffe auf den Thread sind wirklich nachvollziehbar bei den klasse Berichten von Euch! 
Bin gespannt auf die weiteren Tipps und Empfehlungen zu den Keys!

Gruß,

Volker


----------



## Nick_A (19. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Nachdem ich die letzten Tage früh ins Betti gegangen bin und jetzt wieder die Zeitumstellung "gepackt" habe kann ich nun endlich die fehlenden "Fischtage" nachberichten 


Wo war ich stehen geblieben ?!? ... ach ja... hier :



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Morgen soll es übrigens zwischen 20-30mph Winde geben...wenn die Wetterdödels das ankündigen wird es definitiv schlimmer :c Im Augenblick blitzt es einige Kilometer nördlich alle paar Sekunden und die Winde nehmen immer üblere Ausmaße an.
> 
> Habe heute abend aber eine tollen Tip auf Tarpon bekommen...direkt vor unserer Haustüre bzw. um die Ecke ist eine kleine Bucht wo immer sehr viele von diesen Teilchen rumschwimmen und auch fressen. Der Ami (bzw. seine Freundin) hatte heute mit dem Hering einen Drill über 15min an leichtem Tackle...bis der Haken in zwei Stücke zerbrochen ist ***LACH***



Nachdem im Weather-Channel ein neuer Wetterdödel eingesetzt wurde (da ich den ersten ja "erledigt" hatte ***LACH***) konnte man sich in den Folgetagen plötzlich auf die Vorhersagen großteils verlassen.

Leider waren die für die nächsten 5 Tage überhaupt nicht gut...wie oben bereits geschrieben wurden 20-30mph Wind vorhergesagt...und es sollte leider die obere Range erreicht werden 

Datt hinderte mich allerdings NICHT, trotzdem mit meinem Boot rauszufahren.  

Unter uns hatte eine amerikanische Familie ihr Quartier bezogen und ich hatte mich bereits in den vorhergehenden Tage immer recht rege mit Gary (so hieß der Ami) unterhalten. Er hatte aber "nur" ein 18-Fuß-Boot mit 75PS-Motor gemietet (eher für die Flachwassergebiete geeignet) und deshalb natürlich totunglücklich, daß er bei dem Wetter mit dem Boot absolut keine Chance hatte rauszufahren.

Selbst die meisten Amis mit ihren eigenen 20-28ft-Booten fuhren in den Folgetagen nicht oder aber nur ganz kurz raus (um dann wieder umzudrehen, da die Wellen doch sehr unangenehm waren).

Aus diesem Grunde war er natürlich sofort begeistert als ich ihm angeboten hatte, mit mir auf meinem Boot rauszufahren.

Im Vergleich zu den Vortagen waren weit unter 10% der vorher auf den Wasser befindenden Boote zu sehen ... warum wohl |kopfkrat :v  

Nachdem wir die sehr ekligen Wellen (trotz Wind im Rücken) Richtung 7-Meilen-Brücke problemlos gemeistert hatten haben wir hinter der Brücke mehrere Spots mit hartem Grund in Tiefen zwischen 10 und 18-Fuß mit Naturködern (Shrimps und Squid) abgefischt. Hinter der Brücke war das Wasser etwas ruhiger, da das ablaufende Wasser und die "Windwellen" durch die Pfeiler etwas gebrochen wurden.

Durch die extrem aufgewühlte See und das ablaufende Wasser hatten wir aber meist nach spätestens 30-60 Sekunden "Weed-on" ... Gräser und sonstiges Zeugs ständig in der Schnur die dann die Köder vom Grund heben sind nicht wirlklich Fängigkeitsfördernd. Trotz der widrigen Bedingungen konnten wir einige, kleinere Red-Grouper, Mangrove-Snapper und hauptsächlich Grunge (schreibt man die so ?!?|kopfkrat ...muß ich später mal prüfen) über die Reling hiefen.

Gegen 17 Uhr traten wir dann den Ritt heimwärts GEGEN WIND UND WELLEN 
an ... datt war vielleicht ein Spaß !!!  :q :q

Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur nochmals das von mir gemietete Boot in den höchsten Tönen loben...solch eine Wellen-Tauglichkeit und sicheres Fahrgefühl auch bei widrigsten Bedingungen habe ich bisher nicht erlebt. Wir wurden zwar total naß, aber ich konnte das Boot ohne irgendwelche Probs gegen ca. 4-6-Fuß-Wellen (extrem kurz hintereinander laufen und auch sehr unregelmäßig...man könnte auch "extrem-choppy" sagen ) mit einer Geschwindigkeit bis zu 18mph steuern. Wirklich wahnsinn was das Teilchen da so problemlos mitgemacht hat.

Total durchnäßt aber mit einem tollen Angel- und Bootsfahrtag kamen wir dann gegen ca. 17:30 Uhr wieder in unserem Hafen an.


----------



## Nick_A (20. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Am nächsten morgen dann natürlich wieder der erste Blick morgens raus ´gen Himmel und Bäume...MIST... der Wind hat ja noch weiter zugenommen  :c

Watt soll´s erstmal den Wetterkanal anschalten und schauen, ob es vielleicht gegen Mittag besser werden soll..|kopfkrat 

Watt ?!? zwischen 25-35mph Wind angekündigt mit Windböhen über 40mph ?!? Bäääääääh !!!|gr: 

Naja...aber da muß man(n) halt manchmal durch ! 

Mit Petra ging es dann morgens raus "um die Ecke" in eine relativ ruhige und Windgeschützte Bucht die mir an den Tagen zuvor als "Tarponverseucht"  angekündigt wurde. Normalerweise ist "Inshore" das Wasser nur zwischen 7 bis 10-Fuß tief...an dieser "Tarponstelle" war das Wasser allerdings bis zu 16-Fuß tief...ein richtiges "Tarponloch" eben.

Leider waren wir wohl etwas zu spät draußen (von ca. 10:00 bis 11:30 Uhr), denn wir konnten weder Tarpons sehen, noch hatten wir irgendwelche Bisse. Unsere Informaten hatten Ihre Tarpons auch jeweils morgens zwischen 08:00 bis 10:00 Uhr gesichtet und gehakt.

Um 11:30 Uhr hatte Petra dann endgültig genug (wellig war es trotzdem relativ stark) und für diese Bedingungen hat mein Mäuschen dann sogar sehr lange ausgehalten :m und wir fuhren zurück.

Nachdem das Boot (sowie Gary und ich) am Vortag allerdings das Wetter so erfolgreich gemeistert haben wollten wir (diesmal inkl. seinem ca. 18-jährigen Sohn) trotzdem gegen 12 Uhr nochmals weiter raus. 

Es ging wieder Richtung 7-Meilen-Brücke (bis zur Brücke sind es ca. 4,5 Meilen). Wir suchten uns diesmal einen Spot neben der etwas tieferen Fahrrinne (dort wo Arnold Schwarzenegger die Brücke gesprengt hat und dadurch auch die großen/hohen Schiffe die Brücke(n) passieren können .

Angefüttert wurde (wie meist) mit ordentlichen Mengen an selbstgemachten Chum und gekaufen "Double-Menhaden" #6

Bereits nach kurzer Zeit stellten sich die ersten Bisse ein und so konnten wir Unmengen an Grunge (hab immer noch nicht nachgesehen, ob man die wirklich so schreibt  ) und auch einigen Snappern bei wirklich rauhsten Bedingungen erbeuten.

Plötzlich an meiner Ruten ein fetter Biss...Anschlag...uuuuups...watt is´denn das ?!? Datt fühlt sich aber nicht nach einem "normalen" Fisch an...kein Kopfschlagen aber macht sicht ordentlich schwer und baut Druck auf...seeehr seltsam |kopfkrat 

Zum Vorschein kam dann ... ein spotted Sea-Eal. Scheint wohl irgendeine Murränen-Art zu sein (muß hier die Details ebenfalls noch nachschauen). In jedem Fall hatte das Teilchen echt fiiiiiieeeeeeeessssseee Zähnchen, woraufhin ich ausnahmsweise sogar meinen Handschuh anzog.

Pfuideibel...datt Ding schaut aber bösartig und die Zähne sind ja wirklich furchteinflößend...trotz der nicht unbedingt extremen Größe des Fisches (ich schätze mal ca. 60-70 cm Länge und ca. 1kg Gewicht). 

Selbst mit Handschuh konnte ich das Teilchen nicht bändigen und festhalten, damit ich den Haken lösen konnte. Da der Sea-Eal sich auch noch immer "nach hinten" aus meinem Handschuh wringen konnte und ich immer nur knapp den Zähnchen entkommen bin, habe ich versucht den Aal am Bootsboden zu lösen...und watt passiert ?!?

--> Kein "Druck" mehr auf der Leine und das Teil kann sich selber vom Haken befreien und wandert natürlich schnurstracks auf unsere nackten bzw. nur mit Sandalen bestückten Füßchen zu...da sind aber mal schnell drei Mann im Boot am Tanzen gewesen !!! :q 

Ich konnte den Aal dann aber doch irgendwie fassen und schnell über die Bootswand befördern  Uuuups...das war geschafft ! 

Anschließend ging es dann wieder mit (wenigen) Snappern und (vielen) Grunge weiter bis ich dann nochmals so ein FIESEN und noch etwas größeres Aal-Teil am Haken hatte...aus der Erfahrung von vorher habe ich dem Sack dann allerdings gleich über der Reling die Zange am Haken angesetzt und durch "drehen" vom Haken befreit 

Gary konnte dann noch einen kleinen Hai bezwingen (@ Guifri / Guido...diesmal war es tatsächlich ein Bonnetheadshark  ).

Da die Bisse nach ca. 2 Stunden (mit dem Ende des ablaufenden Wassers) merklich nachließen, wechselten wir die Stelle und begaben uns zwischen die beiden Brücken, um unser Glück dort auf etwas größere Snapper, Jack Crevalls und Tarpon zu versuchen. Nach nicht gerade erfolgreichen 1,5 Stunden (mit nur wenigen, kleinen Fischlein) beendeten wir ca. gegen 17 Uhr unseren Trip und fuhren wieder ´gen Heimathafen.

Bilder zu den Fischlein und dem Trip werde ich morgen reinstellen...jetzt geht´s erstmal ins Betti ***GÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄHN***


----------



## Nick_A (20. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Karsten_Berlin schrieb:
			
		

> Wieviel habt ihr da drüben denn für diese roten Grillhaxn bezahlt, die sehen ja mächtig gar aus?




Frechheit Käsemaier_Bärlin  !!!

Du bezeichnest meine wohlbebräunten und mit schönem Muster versehenen, zierlichen Füßlein als "rote Grillhaxn" ?!? Da werde ich mir aber eine schöne Aktion bei unserem nächsten Treffen einfallen lassen  :m

Rache ist süß :q


----------



## wodibo (20. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Genial, genial #6 #6 #6
Ich hoffe Du hast genug Pics von dem waffenstarrenden Monsteraal :q Selten bei nem Bericht so gelacht :q


----------



## Nick_A (20. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Genial, genial #6 #6 #6
> Ich hoffe Du hast genug Pics von dem waffenstarrenden Monsteraal :q Selten bei nem Bericht so gelacht :q




Habe einige Fotos von dem Teilchen geschossen (vom Ersten) als er noch am "frei" am Haken hing.  

Da ihm das wohl irgendwie nicht so wirklich gefiel, hat er sich (in extremster Aal-Manier) immer zu einem fetten Knoten verformt :q

Als der Balg dann am Boden war hatten wir allerdings irgendwie nicht die Zeit bzw. Nerven, ein Foto zu schießen...da haben wir lieber unsere Füßlein in Sicherheit gebracht ! :q 

Vielleicht hat es wegen unseres Tanzes in der folgenden Nacht geregnet ?!?|kopfkrat


----------



## angelschnur (22. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Genialer Livebericht,super Bilder!
Hat wirkich Spaß gamacht zu lesen.#6 #6 #6 

L G

   Sascha


----------



## Fischmäulchen (22. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Genialer Livebericht,super Bilder!
> Hat wirkich Spaß gamacht zu lesen.#6 #6 #6
> 
> L G
> ...



Danke Sascha,

obwohl wir noch nicht ganz fertig sind mit berichten. ABER der Alltag hat uns wieder (Job, Familie ...)

Morgen ist Sonntag, da müßte doch mal Zeit sein |kopfkrat 
Also bis dann!:m


----------



## Gunnar (23. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

komme auch gerade aus Florida. :c Habe leider erst zu spät gelesen, dass ihr wieder nach Florida fahrt. Man hätte ja gut ein Nord/Süd Boardietreffen veranstalten können. Wir haben vom 31.03.-bis 21.04 eine Rundreise mit dem Mietwagen gemacht. Leider durfte ich nicht angeln(Frauchen fährt sonst immer tapfer mit nach Norwegen). Werde mich jetzt erstmal durch euren Bericht lesen.

Gruß aus dem kalten Norden

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ihr Zwei,
> 
> komme auch gerade aus Florida. :c Habe leider erst zu spät gelesen, dass ihr wieder nach Florida fahrt. Man hätte ja gut ein Nord/Süd Boardietreffen veranstalten können. Wir haben vom 31.03.-bis 21.04 eine Rundreise mit dem Mietwagen gemacht. Leider durfte ich nicht angeln(Frauchen fährt sonst immer tapfer mit nach Norwegen). Werde mich jetzt erstmal durch euren Bericht lesen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gunnar,

das hätten wir wirklich machen können. Wo wart ihr denn überall?


----------



## Gunnar (24. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

wir waren vom 02.04.-21.04.06 drüben. Haben eine Rundreise mit dem Mietwagen gemacht. 5 Tage Orlando (mit Sohnemann (16 Jahre) durch Universal, Seaworld, Discovery-Cove (Frau durfte mit Delfinen schwimmen)). Dann Tage Clearwater Beach(baden und faulenzen). Dann nach Fort Myers Beach-Naples-Everglades-anschließend noch 3 Tage auf den Keys(Key Largo mit Abstecher nach Key West)-letzter Tag Miami und zurück. Hatten durchgängig Superwetter, der Wind war am Stand eine willkommene Abkühlung, hat natürlich beim Bootfahren gestört. Bei uns in Clearwater und Fort Myers Beach war aber anscheinen nicht ganz so schlimm(15-20 mph). Vielleicht liegts auch daran, dass wir von der Küste kommen und den Wind gewohnt sind. Wenn es nach meiner Frau geht, fahren wir nächstes Jahr wieder um diese Zeit. Ich ringe noch mit mir, da ich nicht gerade der Held bin, was das Fliegen angeht. Aber Eurer Vorschlag, mit mehreren Boardies was zu arrangieren hört sich echt verlockend an. Frauchen könnten Sonnenbaden und Outletstores unsicher machen und ich könnte angeln. Als ich die schönen Boote gesehen habe, hats mich wirklich in den Fingern gejuckt:q :q .

Gruß


Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (24. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Schöne und ereignisreiche Tour von euch.

"Wenn es nach deiner Frau geht, fahrt ihr nächstes Jahr wieder um diese Zeit." Klingt doch super!

"Frauchen könnte Sonnenbaden und Outletstores unsicher machen und ich könnte angeln". Hast du nicht geschrieben, dass sie in Norwegen mit von der Partie ist? Angelt sie denn auch?

Zu unserer Unterkunft in Marathon habe ich noch nichts geschrieben - Es handelt sich hierbei um App. für 2 Personen (sehr geräumig mit Küche, Bad und Balkon). Von Nachbarn weis ich, dass es Zimmer für Familien gibt (2-4 Personen, somit mit 2 Kingsize Bettchen). Es gibt einen netten Pool-Bereich, Boatsdock, Waschmaschine und Trockner und 2 große Grills.

Einkaufsmöglichkeiten gibt es 5 Min. entfernt PUBLIX (Lebensmittel), K-MART (Klamotten, Angelzubehör, Baits), WALGREENS (Lebensmittel, Zigaretten)

Ich muß fairerweise dazu sagen, dass wir in der Einflugschneise des Marathoner-Flughafens waren (es handelt sich aber hierbei wirklich nur um max. 2-motorige Maschinen). Ich fands überhaupt nicht schlimm, sonst würde ich nicht so schwärmen von dieser Unterkunft.

Bei einem eventuellen Florida-Boardie-Treff wird es drei/vier Guppendefinitionen geben: 

*Die, die Sonnenbaden
*Angler (auch Ehefrauen genannt)
*Full-time-verrückte-Angler (so einer, wie mein Mann)
*Teams (Männchen-Weibchen auf großem Fischfang) 

Werde von der Unterkunft noch schöne Fotos reinsetzen!


----------



## Gunnar (25. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Fischmäulchen,

meine Frau angelt in Norwegen auch, natürlich immer die größeren Fische.

Aber sie ist auch nicht so seefest, wenn der Wellengang zu stark ist, bleibt sie lieber an Land.
Sie badet natürlich auch gerne in der Sonne, das geht meistens in Norwegen nicht so gut. Ich würde mich eher in die Katogorie Fulltimeangler(mußte gestern auch erstmal mit Schwiegervater mit dem Boot aufs Wasser, Heringe für meinen nächsten Norwegenurlaub im Juni fangen) einordnen.

Also mich würde ein Angelurlaub in Florida schon reizen, meine Frau sowieso.
Mal sehen was sich machen läßt. Sohnemann ist eh für ein Austauschjahr in den USA.
Auf weitere Fotos von Euch bin ich natürlich gespannt.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Walleye1 (25. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Moin,

klasse Bericht. War auch schon 3 x auf den Keys. Konnte im Gulf 2 
kleinere Tarpune landen (20-30 lbs). Die beste Zeit für Tarpune ist 
ab Mitte Mai bis Juni. In den Channels kann man mit Chumming-Methoden
(gefrorene Fischabfälle in die Strömung mit Netz halten) gut Barrakudas
und Jacks fangen. Meine Lieblingsfische sind Redfish und Snook. Allerdings
haben wir im Bereich Naples unterm Strich besser gefangen. Die Creeks
und Channel in den Everglades halten einige Monster-Snooks bereit.
Allerdings paddeln dort auch viele kleinere Alligatoren rum.

1-2 Wochen Florida kann man sich immer antun

Petri
Jo


----------



## sharkhooker (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Moin
Da ich auch schon das Vergnügen hatte in FL zu fischen, habe ich euren hoch spannenen Bericht(zwar erst heute dafür aber ganz) regelrecht verschlungen.
War März-April 2002 in Pampano Beach auf Snook, leider weniger Haie als von mir erwartet, dafür aber um so mehr Jacks.
War ein mords Spaß, leider nicht so günstig das ich mir das neben den üblichen Ausgaben jedes Jahr leisten kann.(obwohl für 5 weeks 3800€ noch moderat sind )

Danke noch vielmals das Ihr uns an eurer Reise habt teil haben lassen!

P.S. Bitte Bitte Bitte noch mehr Bilder veröffentlichen, sie sind wie Medizin für mein blutenes Anglerherz!

P.P.S. Hab das Gefühl wir wurden am "falschen Fleck" der Erde geboren.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo,

das mit den Fotos bricht mir noch das Genick. #d  Hatte heute Nacht das Vergnügen mit meiner Hardware zu kuscheln. Mein Mann schenkte mir einen DVD-Brenner (BENQ), bei dem man keinen Driver mitgeliefert bekommt. Auf dem XP-Rechner kein Problem, jedoch meinen Florida-Laptop habe ich noch mit Windows 2000 bestückt. Das Shit-Infrarot hat mich auch nicht gewollt, somit habe ich meine 100-erte von Bilder über meinen PDA konvertiert/kopiert, um danach alle am XP-Rechner zu haben und sie dort auf CD zu brennen. MENSCH!!!!!#d 

Dann...... habe ich bis morgens um 4 Uhr die ganzen Fotos von diesem Urlaub am Fernseher ablaufen lassen :c Uppps, glaubt mir, da blieb mir irgendwie der Kloss im Halse stecken *ICH WILL WIEDER HIN!!!!*

Daraufhin habe ich nun mal nach Flügen im Juli oder November geguckt wüüüürrrgggg sackteuer.


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Fischmäulchen,
> 
> meine Frau angelt in Norwegen auch, natürlich immer die größeren Fische.
> 
> ...



Hallo Gunnar,

dies klingt super! Ich bin auch ein sogenannter "Schönwetter-Angler", nicht weil ich ein Zuckerpüppchen bin, sondern aufgrund eines Tauchunfalls vor Jahren spielt mein Gleichgewichtskügelchen im Ohr nimmer mit - somit kein starker Wellengang möglich!

Wir sollten den Bordies-Florida-Traum ruhig weiterspinnen - würde mich freuen, wenn sowas wirklich zustande käme!#h


----------



## tamandua (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Pardon werte Dame,ich möchte ja nicht drängeln,aber....

Wo bleiben denn die Fotos ? Wir sind schon alle ganz heiß:q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Pardon werte Dame,ich möchte ja nicht drängeln,aber....
> 
> Wo bleiben denn die Fotos ? Wir sind schon alle ganz heiß:q


 *Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil * :q :q :q 

Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich heut Nacht erst die Fotos auf CD bannen konnte und jetzt bin ich noch am Arbeiten!
Außerdem weilt mein Ehemann (Robert alias Nick_A) während der Woche in Stuttgart und Text / Bilder sollten schon zusammen eingestellt werden.

Ich hoffe du hast hierfür Verständnis!!!!#h


----------



## tamandua (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> *Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil * :q :q :q
> 
> Ich hab doch geschrieben, dass ich heut Nacht erst die Fotos auf CD bannen konnte und jetzt bin ich noch am Arbeiten!
> Außerdem weilt mein Ehemann (Robert alias Nick_A) während der Woche in Stuttgart und Text / Bilder sollten schon zusammen eingestellt werden.
> ...



Hoppala, das war aber ein peinsamer Überleser|peinlich Sorry!
Heiß sind wir trotzdem alle|supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Nick_A schrieb:
			
		

> Plötzlich an meiner Ruten ein fetter Biss...Anschlag...uuuuups...watt is´denn das ?!? Datt fühlt sich aber nicht nach einem "normalen" Fisch an...kein Kopfschlagen aber macht sicht ordentlich schwer und baut Druck auf...seeehr seltsam |kopfkrat
> 
> Zum Vorschein kam dann ... ein spotted Sea-Eal. Scheint wohl irgendeine Murränen-Art zu sein (muß hier die Details ebenfalls noch nachschauen). In jedem Fall hatte das Teilchen echt fiiiiiieeeeeeeessssseee Zähnchen, woraufhin ich ausnahmsweise sogar meinen Handschuh anzog.
> 
> Pfuideibel...datt Ding schaut aber bösartig und die Zähne sind ja wirklich furchteinflößend...trotz der nicht unbedingt extremen Größe des Fisches (ich schätze mal ca. 60-70 cm Länge und ca. 1kg Gewicht).



Ich hab heut Nacht das Foto hierzu gesehen *PFUIDEIBEL *ist das Ding gräßlich!


----------



## tamandua (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab heut Nacht das Foto hierzu gesehen *PFUIDEIBEL *ist das Ding gräßlich!


Gell,da kommt Freude auf|supergri. Ich habe vor mittlerweile sechs Jahren an einem Spot nahe Sarasota zusammen mit einem Freund innerhalb von 4 Stunden 12 Stück gefangen. Boot ein klein wenig versetzt, um nicht wieder vor der Wohnhöhle des soeben Zurückgesetzten zu angeln...und schon hing der Nachbar an der Leine#c. An dem Tag haben wir genau wie dein Mann tanzen gelernt


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

So, hier die Fotos zum Ur-Vieh "spotted Sea-Eal"


----------



## Fischmäulchen (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

.... wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob sich das Tierchen selbst so verknotet hat oder die Jungs nachgeholfen haben!!!! :q :q :q


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Bäääääh...mir wird wieder ganz übel, wenn ich das Teilchen so sehe ! |uhoh: :v 

Zum Glück hat der meine hübschen Fussis nicht erwischt !  :q 


Und zu 





> .... wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob sich das Tierchen selbst so verknotet hat oder die Jungs nachgeholfen haben!!!!   :q :q :q



.....neeneee, Mäuschen...datt hat das Teilchen selber angestellt !  Oder glaubst Du etwa, ich hätte freiwillig einen Knoten in den Killer geknotet ?!?  #d |uhoh:


----------



## Nick_A (26. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Was man übrigens auf den Bilder auch noch recht gut sehen kann....die von uns oft verwendete Montage (insbesondere an sehr welligen Tagen und bei starker Strömung).

--> In diesem Fall ein freilaufendes 6-Ounce-Blei (ca. 160gr) DIREKT (!) über dem Haken...für mich immer wieder unglaublich, warum die Fische auf so etwas beissen! Aber sie tun es und bei dieser Monate merkt man wirklich jeden einzelnen Biss ! :m


By the way...ein wenig Off-Topic...aber ich muß da doch glatt von meiner heutigen Süßwasser-Sternstunde berichten:

Nach der Arbeit ging es heute abend an einen unserer (Stuttgarter) Seen. Da es sehr bewölkt war und auch nach Regen aussah, waren außer mir keine Angler zu sehen...deren Pech  ! Denn wie sich herausstellen sollte, waren die Fischlein heute in einer unglaublichen Beisslaune :m

Die erste halbe Stunde nur "Kleinzeugs" (Rotaugen, Rotfeder, kleine Barsche und Brassen)...danach ging es allerdings los ! Innerhalb von 1 1/4-Stunden konnte ich sage und schreibe 12 (!!!) Karpfen, zwei Schleien und noch einen Aal landen. Die Karpfen waren alle zwischen 4 und 8 Pfund, die Schleien 35 und 40cm ! An feinen Matchruten (Browning Bob Nudd mit 2-8gr-Wurfgewicht) machen solche Fischlein aber irre Spaß :q :m

Sodala...datt war´s aber mit dem Exkurs ins Süßwasser 


Hhhhhmmmmm...es fehlen ja immer noch einige Angeltage...datt mach ich aber wohl lieber morgen, denn jetzt geht´s ins Betti ! 

Guats Nächtle Euch allen und bis morgen #h
Robert


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

.... typisch mein Mann!!!! #d 

Wie kann man nur Stuttgarter-Hauswässerchen mit Florida-Wild-Water vermengen?:c 
Ich träum nur von einem Leben drüben in USA und er ist schon wieder glücklich im heimischen Deutschland!

Könnt ihr das verstehen?




Unser Ausblick vom Hotel des "Sixty Sixty" in Miami Beach (Indian Creek Dr./Ecke Collins Ave.) bei unserer Rückreise!


----------



## wodibo (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Ja meene Kleene, nach dem letzten Foto kann ich ihn verstehn :m
Dat wär nix für olle wodi...der will Natur pur :m


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Nun ein paar Bilder zu unserer Unterkunft, das Kingsail Motel, 7050 Overseas Highway, Marathon FL 33050 

Phone 305-743-5246  Fax 305-743-8896  

Eine Reservierung und Preisabsprache ist nur per Telefon möglich (es gibt tatsächlich noch Motels ohne Emailadresse!!!) Sprecht mit der Besitzerin Mano Graf (sie ist Französin, ihr Mann Österreicher). Bei einer Reservierung erhaltet ihr am Telefon eine Reservierungsnummer, ansonsten gibt es keinerlei Buchungsbestätigung. Dies war anfangs etwas ungewöhnlich, jedoch wir hatten Glück ALLES WAR ZU UNSERER ZUFRIEDENHEIT!!!!

Täglich wird das App. gereinigt, tägl. neue Handtücher + Toilettenpapier im Bad, in der Küche wird der Abfall entsorgt und ein Schwätzchen gibt es gratis dazu!|bla:

Möchte man am Boatsdock sein Boot einstellen, kostet dies $10 per day (außer man hat einen guten Kontakt zur Eigentümerin - bei uns war´s kostenlos WAS HAT MEIN MANN DA WOHL GEMACHT?????|kopfkrat )

1. die Aussenansicht unserer Unterkunft im 1. Stock
2. Blick von unserer Terrasse auf den Pool + Boatsdock
3. unsere Honeymoon-Schlafstelle (rundum Fenster, morgens Sonnenaufgang, abends Sonnenuntergang HERRLICH)


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

.... die Küche für 2 Personen absolut ausreichend und geräumig! Grosser Kühlschrank mit Gefrierfach, Herd mit Backrohr, Mikrowelle, Kaffeemaschine und Toaster.

Das Einzige, was man wirklich mitbringen sollte, sind amerikanische Mehrfachstecker (nur in USA kaufen, sind da günstiger). Wir mußten ja die Videocamera, Digicams, Handys aufladen und nebenbei lief die Kaffeemaschine und der Toaster!! :q 

1.+2. Küchenansicht
3. Boatsdock


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

..... The amenities of the Kingsail begin with complimentary coffee every morning on the docks!!!

Irgendwie hat dies meinen Mann nicht richtig munter gemacht #d :q #d 

Am dock gibt es zwei Grills, die alle benutzen (keine Angst, ist alles wirklich super sauber dort). Schön fand ich auch die Gespräche am Abend, wenn dein Futter auf dem Grill brutzelt und man tolle Leute kennenlernt.

Die meisten essen ihren gefangenen Fisch oder Würstchen. Ihr müßt verstehen, immer wenn wir gegrillt hatten, haben wir alles nach unten befördert und direkt auf dem dock gegessen. Als ich eines abends meine Sparribs mit einer Honey-Barbecue-Sauce, Folienkartoffeln, Maiskolben und Zuchini in Knoblauch auftischte (und dies für 2 Personen), war was los!!!  

Ich hatte soviel, dass ich locker den Anderen etwas anbieten konnte - sie leckten sich die Finger und Mäuler und als Dank bekam ich eine leckere selbstgemachte Erdbeermargarita.

Unseren gefangenen Fisch mußten wir auch verdrücken, sieht der nicht lecker aus?????


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Schluß, ich muß ins Betti (Mensch, ich schwelge schon wieder in dieser traumhaften Zeit)


----------



## sharkhooker (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Und bitte immer weiter so, auch wenn euch der Alltag zunehmend einnimmt!
Wir sitzen hier auf heißen Kohlen.
Nachdem die Photos gebrannt sind(bin klar im Vorteil, was das lesen betrifft) bitte noch ganz viele "Fish-Photo's" hochladen! Bitte Bitte!


----------



## Gunnar (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Gunnar,
> 
> dies klingt super! Ich bin auch ein sogenannter "Schönwetter-Angler", nicht weil ich ein Zuckerpüppchen bin, sondern aufgrund eines Tauchunfalls vor Jahren spielt mein Gleichgewichtskügelchen im Ohr nimmer mit - somit kein starker Wellengang möglich!
> 
> Wir sollten den Bordies-Florida-Traum ruhig weiterspinnen - würde mich freuen, wenn sowas wirklich zustande käme!#h


 
Ja, wenn es nach meiner Frau ginge, wahrscheinlich sofort. Ich darf ihr die Bilder gar nicht zeigen. Wie lange fährt man eigentlich mit dem Schiff nach Florida?. Mit dem Flieger haben wir dieses mal 3 Tage gebraucht|gr: |gr: |gr: .

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, wenn es nach meiner Frau ginge, wahrscheinlich sofort. Ich darf ihr die Bilder gar nicht zeigen. Wie lange fährt man eigentlich mit dem Schiff nach Florida?. Mit dem Flieger haben wir dieses mal 3 Tage gebraucht|gr: |gr: |gr: .
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Gunnar



.... 3 Tage???????? |uhoh:  Wie geht denn das? Wir waren 16 Stunden unterwegs mit dem Flieger (inkl. Umsteigen).

Mit dem Schiff nach USA? Hab keine Ahnung, aber dies würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Locke (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Oh man,
da möchte man doch sofort in den Flieger steigen.

Mal ne andere Frage, wir wurden letztes Jahr im November von unserem Veranstalter gecancelt, weil der Wirbelsturm da gewütet hatte.
Wie sieht das denn jetzt da aus? Uns haben die damals erzählt, das da überhaupt nix mehr ging.

Gruss Locke


----------



## tamandua (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Die Queen Mary 2 bracht von Southampton nach Fort Laudertale sieben Tage. Von Hamburg aus ist man dann acht oder neun Tage unterwegs, je nachdem,ob in Southampton ein Stop eingelegt wird. Man muss aber berücksichtigen,dass die Queen Mary sehr flott unterwegs ist. Bei  langsameren Schiffen kann man von Hamburg nach Fort Laudertale mit 11 Tagen rechnen, wenn vor der Atlantigüberquerung kein anderer Hafen angelaufen wird.
Als Transportmittel für einen ,,normalen'' Urlaub in Florida also folglich ziemlich ungeeignet, da wohl zu lang unterwegs.
Außerdem kostet der Spaß nicht unerheblich. Mit 2500 Euronen pro Person muss man bei der Queen Mary minimal rechnen, eher wird es noch 1000 Euro teurer,weil man ja nicht in der kleinsten Kabine mit doch nur sehr spärlichem Komfort hausen möchte. Andere Transatlantikfahrten sind für etwa 1200 Euro pro Person zu haben, wenn man eine vernünftige Kabine haben will, dauern aber eben auch lange,weil meistens noch andere Häfen angelaufen werden. 11 Tage von Deutschland aus nach Miami oder Fort Laudertale sind minimum, 14 oder 15 Tage die Regel.
Das hat schon was, so eine Fahrt mit dem Schiff...aber um in Florida Urlaub zu machen, würde ich mich dann sogar noch eher 3 Tage in den Flieger setzen Man ist trotzdem schneller und preiswerter da.


----------



## Gunnar (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> .... 3 Tage???????? |uhoh: Wie geht denn das? Wir waren 16 Stunden unterwegs mit dem Flieger (inkl. Umsteigen).
> 
> Mit dem Schiff nach USA? Hab keine Ahnung, aber dies würde mich auch interessieren.


 
Hamburg-Frankfurt, wetterbedingt 2 Stunden Verspätung, Flieger nach Miami war noch da, durften aber nicht mit, weil man unser Gepäck nicht mehr umladen konnte. Ich wollte trotzdem fliegen, da wir die erste Nacht in Miami bleiben wollten, durfte aber nicht. An dem Tag alle Flüge voll. Nächster tag neuer Versuch. Diesmal geplant- Frankfurt-London-Miami. Wieder mit Verspätung ab Frankfurt nach London geflogen, Maschine in London weg, nach langem hin-und her zurück nach Frankfurt geflogen und am nächsten Tag von Frankfurt nach Miami geflogen. Ironie der Geschichte, alle 3 Koffer waren weg, nach 7 Tagen 2 Koffer da, 3. Koffer immer noch weg.
2 Hotels flöten, 2 Tage Mietwagen und ein Ticket für Universal umsonst bezahlt. Muß mich jetzt erstmal mit der Airline auseinandersetzen.

Gunnar


----------



## Gunnar (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man,
> da möchte man doch sofort in den Flieger steigen.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage, wir wurden letztes Jahr im November von unserem Veranstalter gecancelt, weil der Wirbelsturm da gewütet hatte.
> ...


 
Rund um Miami sieht man noch ein paar Palmen liegen, unser Flughafenhotel war noch mit der Beseitigung einiger Schäden beschäftigt. Ansonsten habe ich während der ganzen Rundreise keine Schäden mehr gesehen.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				tamandua schrieb:
			
		

> Die Queen Mary 2 bracht von Southampton nach Fort Laudertale sieben Tage. Von Hamburg aus ist man dann acht oder neun Tage unterwegs, je nachdem,ob in Southampton ein Stop eingelegt wird. Man muss aber berücksichtigen,dass die Queen Mary sehr flott unterwegs ist. Bei  langsameren Schiffen kann man von Hamburg nach Fort Laudertale mit 11 Tagen rechnen, wenn vor der Atlantigüberquerung kein anderer Hafen angelaufen wird.
> Als Transportmittel für einen ,,normalen'' Urlaub in Florida also folglich ziemlich ungeeignet, da wohl zu lang unterwegs.
> Außerdem kostet der Spaß nicht unerheblich. Mit 2500 Euronen pro Person muss man bei der Queen Mary minimal rechnen, eher wird es noch 1000 Euro teurer,weil man ja nicht in der kleinsten Kabine mit doch nur sehr spärlichem Komfort hausen möchte. Andere Transatlantikfahrten sind für etwa 1200 Euro pro Person zu haben, wenn man eine vernünftige Kabine haben will, dauern aber eben auch lange,weil meistens noch andere Häfen angelaufen werden. 11 Tage von Deutschland aus nach Miami oder Fort Laudertale sind minimum, 14 oder 15 Tage die Regel.
> Das hat schon was, so eine Fahrt mit dem Schiff...aber um in Florida Urlaub zu machen, würde ich mich dann sogar noch eher 3 Tage in den Flieger setzen Man ist trotzdem schneller und preiswerter da.



Upps, ne lange Zeit auf dem Schiff (für mich wär das nix :v )


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Hamburg-Frankfurt, wetterbedingt 2 Stunden Verspätung, Flieger nach Miami war noch da, durften aber nicht mit, weil man unser Gepäck nicht mehr umladen konnte. Ich wollte trotzdem fliegen, da wir die erste Nacht in Miami bleiben wollten, durfte aber nicht. An dem Tag alle Flüge voll. Nächster tag neuer Versuch. Diesmal geplant- Frankfurt-London-Miami. Wieder mit Verspätung ab Frankfurt nach London geflogen, Maschine in London weg, nach langem hin-und her zurück nach Frankfurt geflogen und am nächsten Tag von Frankfurt nach Miami geflogen. Ironie der Geschichte, alle 3 Koffer waren weg, nach 7 Tagen 2 Koffer da, 3. Koffer immer noch weg.
> 2 Hotels flöten, 2 Tage Mietwagen und ein Ticket für Universal umsonst bezahlt. Muß mich jetzt erstmal mit der Airline auseinandersetzen.
> 
> Gunnar



Das ist nicht dein Ernst! Da beginnt doch ein Urlaub schon richtig traumhaft (-traumatisch)! Ich hoffe der Rest eures Urlaubs war ohne Probleme!


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Locke schrieb:
			
		

> Oh man,
> da möchte man doch sofort in den Flieger steigen.
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage, wir wurden letztes Jahr im November von unserem Veranstalter gecancelt, weil der Wirbelsturm da gewütet hatte.
> ...



Auf den Keys war eigentlich nicht viel zu sehen! Wir waren bei einem Bootsverleiher (der leider auch ohne Hurrikan einen schmuddeligen Eindruck hinterlies), bei dem der Bootssteg weggerissen wurde. Ein paar Häuser waren dabei, dass Hausdach neu einzudecken, wobei ich nicht weis ob es sich hierbei um H-Schäden handelte.

Ich dachte eigentlich auch, dass ich mehr Zerstörung sehen würde!

Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass aufgrund der Hurrikans viele ihre Häuser (zu extremen Preisen) verkaufen möchten.


----------



## Gunnar (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht dein Ernst! Da beginnt doch ein Urlaub schon richtig traumhaft (-traumatisch)! Ich hoffe der Rest eures Urlaubs war ohne Probleme!


 
Abgesehen von den ständigen Telefonaten mit der Airline wegen der verschwundenen Koffer und dem Umstand, dass Alamo Miami uns wegen der 2-tägigen Verspätung trotz bezahltem Voucher den Mietwagen nicht geben wollte,angeblich geht die Reservierung zurück nach Deutschland und ich meine Kreditkarte mit 1700 Dollar für einen neuen Mietwagen belasten mußte (bei Abgabe habe ich dann mit dem Manager verhandelt und das Geld zurückerhalten) war der Urlaub traumhaft. Superwetter, gute Hotels, zu dem Feeling drüben muß ich Dir ja nichts schreiben. Eure Fotos und der Reisebericht haben mich wirklich nachdenklich gemacht. Ich könnte mir einen weiteren Trip nächstes Jahr gut vorstellen. Für Angler ist dieses Land einfach ein Traum. Als wir da waren fand ja auch auf Islamorada die Meisterschaft im Sailfish-Angeln statt.


Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (27. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Eure Fotos und der Reisebericht haben mich wirklich nachdenklich gemacht. Ich könnte mir einen weiteren Trip nächstes Jahr gut vorstellen. Für Angler ist dieses Land einfach ein Traum. Als wir da waren fand ja auch auf Islamorada die Meisterschaft im Sailfish-Angeln statt.



Ich glaube, du verstehst mich, wenn ich sage "dort fühle ich mich zuhause". Jetzt wird es bestimmt Stimmen geben die sagen, dass man als Touri alles mit anderen Augen sieht - bestimmt korrekt, jedoch waren wir schon etwas unterwegs. Bis auf die Malediven (dort war ich bereits 3x, sind irgendwie immer romantische Tage dort gewesen), gab es immer die Worte "ich bereise einen Ort nur einmal, denn die Welt hat noch soviel zu bieten!" Florida juckt mich jedoch so sehr, dass ich bereits nach Flügen geschaut habe noch für dieses Jahr! und dies ist absolut untypisch für mich.

Freunde von mir behaupten, die Amis sind unpersönlich |uhoh: Dies kann ich nicht sagen! Robert ist bestimmt der gleichen Meinung wie Du *Für Angler ist dieses Land einfach ein Traum* Ich bin begeister von Florida!#h 

Was habt ihr denn vom Sailfish-Angeln auf Islamorada mitbekommen? Habt ihr Fotos?


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Petra, die Bilder sind so klein. Macht sie doch bitte etwas größer. Wies geht steht bei Franzl in der Signatur (der Link)



Hallo wodibo,

jetzt hab ich doch endlich Zeit gefunden mir Franzl´s Link reinzuziehen GEIL!|supergri (hätte mir nen Haufen Arbeit sparen können!)

http://img136.*ih.us/img136/2628/start2iq.jpg

*GROSS GENUG????*


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

wodibo,

leider habe ich das T-Shirt nicht mehr bekommen, obwohl wir in Ft. Lauderdale im BassProShop danach gesucht haben (war wohl ein Glücksgriff)|supergri 

http://img110.*ih.us/img110/261/tshirt1gx.jpg


----------



## wodibo (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Oooooooooooooch Mönsch :c :c :c 
Jetzt müßt Ihr extra wegen dem Shirt nochmal über den großen Teich :q


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				wodibo schrieb:
			
		

> Oooooooooooooch Mönsch :c :c :c
> Jetzt müßt Ihr extra wegen dem Shirt nochmal über den großen Teich :q




*JA!!!!! *Ich hoffe bald, nur wegen dem T-Shirt |supergri


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Hallo Bär!

Du bist auch im Thread!!! #h


----------



## Nick_A (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Bin gerade aufgewacht (Sofa) und wollte nochmals in den Thread schauen vor dem "ins-Betti-gehen".

@ All #h

Verspreche, daß ich / wir am Wochenende einiges in diesen Thread (fehlende Tage und Bilder) einstellen werden :m

Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## Gunnar (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> .
> 
> Freunde von mir behaupten, die Amis sind unpersönlich |uhoh: Dies kann ich nicht sagen! Robert ist bestimmt der gleichen Meinung wie Du *Für Angler ist dieses Land einfach ein Traum* Ich bin begeister von Florida!#h
> 
> Was habt ihr denn vom Sailfish-Angeln auf Islamorada mitbekommen? Habt ihr Fotos?


 
Ich habe die Amis als sehr höflich und hilfsbereit kennengelernt. Insbesondere der Manager unseres Hotels in Orlando hat sich wirklich ein Bein ausgerissen, als er uns bei der Suche nach den verschwundenen Koffern geholfen hat.
Vom Sailfish-Angeln habe ich nur die Plakate und Fernsehspots mitbekommen, hatte leider zuwenig Zeit mir dies intensiv anzuschauen, da wir noch einiges von den Keys sehen wollten(John-Pennekamp-Statepark,Key-West-baden und schnorcheln im Bahia-Honda-Statepark). Ich konnte deswegen auch nur einmal kurz beim K-Markt in den Tackle-Shop schauen. Fand es so auf die Schnelle aber nicht billiger als bei uns.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (28. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Gunnar schrieb:
			
		

> Ich konnte deswegen auch nur einmal kurz beim K-Markt in den Tackle-Shop schauen. Fand es so auf die Schnelle aber nicht billiger als bei uns.



K-Mart ist wirklich nicht billig, obwohl sie ein großes Angebot in jede Richtung haben (Kleinzeug vorallem). Boaters World ist aber auch nicht billig und außerdem haben die ständig Probleme mit ihren angebotenen Combos (im Katalog ein super Schnäppchen) aber nie vorhanden (Rute und Rolle sind zwar da, aber nicht als Combo #d #d , somit können sie diese nicht verkaufen *VERSTEHT DAS EINER???*)

Sackteuer sind die kleinen Tackle-Shops in der Ecke von Marathon. Wenn möglich sollte man sich wirklich vorher beim BassProShop in Ft. Lauderdale eindecken.


----------



## Gunnar (29. April 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*



			
				Fischmäulchen schrieb:
			
		

> K-Mart ist wirklich nicht billig, obwohl sie ein großes Angebot in jede Richtung haben (Kleinzeug vorallem). Boaters World ist aber auch nicht billig und außerdem haben die ständig Probleme mit ihren angebotenen Combos (im Katalog ein super Schnäppchen) aber nie vorhanden (Rute und Rolle sind zwar da, aber nicht als Combo #d #d , somit können sie diese nicht verkaufen *VERSTEHT DAS EINER???*)
> 
> Sackteuer sind die kleinen Tackle-Shops in der Ecke von Marathon. Wenn möglich sollte man sich wirklich vorher beim BassProShop in Ft. Lauderdale eindecken.


Da hätte ich auch wirklich gerne reingeschaut. Durch die verspätete Anreise konnte ich jedoch nicht gemütlich die Ostküste hochfahren, sondern bin auf dem Turnpike in einem Zug von Miami nach Orlando durchgefahren. Man war ich froh als ich nach 10 Stunden Flug die 250 Meilen hinter mich gebracht hatte. Vieleicht klappt es ja nächstes Jahr, dann habe ich ja deinen Mann als erfahrenen BassPro-Shoper   als Guide.

Gruß

Gunnar


----------



## Fischmäulchen (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

... dies ist wirklich nicht böse gemeint aber wir kommen derzeit zeitlich nicht mehr hin, diesen Thread zu vervollständigen! #d 

Da kam mal die Frage, warum wir während unseres Floridaaufenthaltes uns so oft im Internet bzw. AB tummeln - klare Antwort WEIL ES DANACH KAUM NOCH ZEIT HIERFÜR GIBT.

Leider dieses WE wieder kein Beitrag, da wir nach Kärnten fahren (nicht zum Angeln :q ).

Lasst es euch gut gehen, bis denne! #h


----------



## sharkhooker (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

Moin
Schade dass es hier so überhaupt nicht weiter geht!
Hätte mich doch sehr interresiert!
Naja Geduld soll man als Angler ja mitbringen, aber 10 Tage auf nen Fisch warten ist schon ziemlich happig!

Petri


----------



## bernte (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

hehe tolles bild 

@sharkhooker in FL beissen sie doch immer


----------



## boat_c19 (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: FLORIDA 2006 März-April*

War so g..l, aber jetzt steht´s wohl?


----------

